# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Поёт Юрий Гуляев

## Lampada

YouTube - усталая подлодка.wmv  *Усталая подлодка*  
Автор текста ( слова ) - Гребенников С., композитор ( музыка ) - Пахмутова А.  
Лодка диким давлением сжата
Дан приказ "дифферент на корму"
Это значит что скоро ребята
В перископы увидят волну в перископы увидят волну 
На пирсе тихо в час ночной
Тебе известно лишь одной
Когда усталая подлодка из глубины идёт домой
На пирсе тихо в час ночной
Тебе известно лишь одной
Когда усталая подлодка из глубины идёт домой 
Хорошо из далёкого моря
Возвращаться к родным берегам
Даже к нашим неласковым зорям
К нашим вечным полярным снегам
К нашим вечным полярным снегам 
На пирсе тихо в час ночной
Тебе известно лишь одной
Когда усталая подлодка из глубины идёт домой
На пирсе тихо в час ночной
Тебе известно лишь одной
Когда усталая подлодка из глубины идёт домой 
Не прошу за разлуку прощенья
Хоть пришлось мне от дома вдали
Испытать глубиной погруженья
Глубину твоей чистой любви
Глубину твоей чистой любви 
На пирсе тихо в час ночной
Тебе известно лишь одной
Когда усталая подлодка из глубины идёт домой
На пирсе тихо в час ночной
Тебе известно лишь одной
Когда усталая подлодка из глубины идёт домой

----------


## Lampada

http://www.yurigulyaev.ru/ - Официальный сайт
_________________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0wTtr6tPhI http://rutube.ru/tracks/2652574.html  http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev.htm http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/vev.mp3   *Весенние воды* 
Романс на стихи Ф. И. Тютчева
Музыка - С. Рахманинов 
Еще в полях белеет снег,
А воды уж весной шумят —
Бегут и будят сонный брег,
Бегут и блещут и гласят —  
Они гласят во все концы:
«Весна идет, весна идет!
Мы молодой весны гонцы,
Она нас выслала вперед».  
Весна идет, весна идет!
И тихих, теплых майских дней
Румяный, светлый хоровод
Толпится весело за ней!

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/zas.mp3  http://www.moskva.fm/artist/%D1%8E%D...2/song_2001450   *Закатилось солнце...*  
Закатилось солнце, заиграли краски
Лёгкой позолотой в синеве небес...
В обаянье ночи сладострастной ласки
Тихо что-то шепчет задремавший лес...
На душе тревожной умолкают муки
И дышать всей грудью в эту ночь легко...
Ночи дивной тени, ночи дивной звуки
Нас с тобой уносят, друг мой, далеко.
Вся объята негой этой ночи страстной,
Ты ко мне склонилась на плечо главой...
Я безумно счастлив, о, мой друг прекрасный,
Бесконечно счастлив в эту ночь с тобой!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQN4ftauwLM 
http://kkre-8.narod.ru/frenkel/ajv.mp3  
Музыка Яна Френкеля, стихи Николая Харитонова  *А я всю жизнь искал тебя*. 
1. Затих ночной речной вокзал
Качнулся бакен над водой
Наверно я не все сказал,
Когда прощались мы с тобой 
Боюсь, что кто-нибудь другой
Вдруг приголубит, не любя
А я весной, а я зимой
А я всю жизнь искал тебя 
2. Отдали чалку на корме
Кого-то берег дальний ждёт
И в полутьме казалось мне
Тебя течением несет 
3. Ну вот и нет тебя со мной
И улеглось волненье дня
Но в старой книжке записной
Остался адрес у меня.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGOM0K39PIA  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHAMuQSCOcc 
http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/ejz.mp3  *
Если я заболею*,
К врачам обращаться не стану,
Обращусь я к друзьям -
Не сочтите, что это в бреду:
Постелите мне степь,
Занавесте мне окна туманом,
В изголовье поставьте
Упавшую с неба звезду! 
Я шагал напролом,
Никогда я не слыл недотрогой.
Если ранят меня
В справедливых тяжелых боях,
Забинтуйте мне голову
Русской лесною дорогой
И укройте меня
Одеялом в осенних цветах. 
От морей и от гор
Веет вечностью, веет простором.
Раз посмотришь - почувствуешь:
Вечно, ребята, живем!
Не больничным от вас
Ухожу я, друзья, коридором,
Ухожу я, товарищи,
Сказочным Млечным путем.

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-12.narod.ru/podelsky/kor.mp3  *Королева* 
Песня на стихи Сергея Есенина 
Пряный вечер. Гаснут зори.
По траве ползёт туман.
У плетня на косогоре
Забелел твой сарафан.  
В чарах звёздного напева
Обомлели тополя.
Знаю, ждёшь ты, королева,
Молодого короля.  
Коромыслом серп двурогий
Плавно по небу скользит.
Там, за рощей, по дороге
Раздаётся звон копыт.  
Скачет всадник загорелый,
Крепко держит повода.
Увезёт тебя он смело
В чужедальни города.  
Пряный вечер. Гаснут зори.
Слышен чёткий храп коня.
Ах, постой на косогоре
Королевой у плетня.

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/mng.mp3  *ОТЧЕГО*
Стихи - М. Лермонтов 
Мне грустно, потому что я тебя люблю,
И знаю: молодость цветущую твою
Не пощадит молвы коварное гоненье.
За каждый светлый день иль сладкое мгновенье
Слезами и тоской заплатишь ты судьбе.
Мне грустно... потому что весело тебе.

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/pim.mp3 http://feb-web.ru/feb/esenin/music/comp ... gul-24.mp3  *Письмо к матери* 
Песня на стихи *Сергея Есенина* 
Ты жива еще, моя старушка?
Жив и я. Привет тебе, привет!
Пусть струится над твоей избушкой
Тот вечерний несказанный свет. 
Пишут мне, что ты, тая тревогу,
Загрустила шибко обо мне,
Что ты часто ходишь на дорогу
В старомодном ветхом шушуне. 
И тебе в вечернем синем мраке
Часто видится одно и то ж:
Будто кто-то мне в кабацкой драке
Саданул под сердце финский нож. 
Ничего, родная! Успокойся.
Это только тягостная бредь.
Не такой уж горький я пропойца,
Чтоб тебя не видя, умереть. 
Я по-прежнему такой же нежный
И мечтаю только лишь о том,
Чтоб скорее от тоски мятежной
Воротиться в низенький наш дом. 
Я вернусь, когда раскинет ветви
По-весеннему наш белый сад.
Только ты меня уж на рассвете
Не буди, как восемь лет назад. 
Не буди того, что отмечталось.
Не волнуй того, что не сбылось, -
Слишком раннюю утрату и усталость
Испытать мне в жизни привелось. 
И молиться не учи. Не надо!
К старому возврата больше нет.
Ты одна мне помощь и отрада,
Ты одна мне несказанный свет. 
Так забудь же про свою тревогу.
Не грусти так шибко обо мне.
Не ходи так часто на дорогу
В старомодном ветхом шушуне.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TfdsnAeAnA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtqYvhgqFKs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H348ATV8ES8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1HcpDsZ46Y  http://feltzman.narod.ru/s_s.mp3   *Старые слова*  
Музыка - О. Фельцман 
Стихи - Р. Рождественский 
Три слова, будто три огня, 
Придут к тебе средь бела дня. 
Придут к тебе порой ночной, 
Огромные, как шар земной. 
Как будто парус – кораблю 
Три слова: «Я тебя люблю». 
Какие старые слова, 
А как кружится голова, 
А как кружится голова…  
Три слова, вечных, как весна, 
Такая сила им дана. 
Три слова, и одна судьба, 
Одна мечта, одна тропа… 
И вот однажды, всё стерпя, 
Ты скажешь: «Я люблю тебя». 
Какие старые слова, 
А как кружится голова, 
А как кружится голова…  
Три слова, будто три зари, 
Ты их погромче повтори. 
Они тебе не зря сейчас 
Понятны стали в первый раз. 
Они летят издалека, 
Сердца пронзая и века. 
Какие старые слова, 
А как кружится голова, 
А как кружится голова…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe3aQO9JQgA 
http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/reb.mp3    *Смерть Ермака* 
К. Рылеев. Посв. П. А. Муханову  *Ревела буря, дождь шумел*,
Во мраке молнии летали,
Бесперерывно гром гремел,
И ветры в дебрях бушевали…
Ко славе страстию дыша,
В стране суровой и угрюмой,
На диком бреге Иртыша
Сидел Ермак, объятый думой. 
Товарищи его трудов,
Побед и громкозвучной славы,
Среди раскинутых шатров
Беспечно спали средь дубравы.
"О, спите, спите, - мнил герой, -
Друзья, под бурею ревущей;
С рассветом глас раздастся мой,
На славу иль на смерть зовущий! 
Вам нужен отдых; сладкий сон
И в бурю храбрых успокоит;
В мечтах напомнит славу он
И силы ратников удвоит.
Кто жизни не щадил своей
В разбоях, злато добывая,
Тот думать будет ли о ней,
За Русь святую погибая? 
Своей и вражьей кровью смыв
Все преступленья буйной жизни
И за победы заслужив
Благословения отчизны, -
Нам смерть не может быть страшна;
Свое мы дело совершили:
Сибирь царю покорена,
И мы - не праздно в мире жили!" 
Но роковой его удел
Уже сидел с героем рядом
И с сожалением глядел
На жертву любопытным взглядом.
Ревела буря, дождь шумел,
Во мраке молнии летали,
Бесперерывно гром гремел,
И ветры в дебрях бушевали. 
Иртыш кипел в крутых брегах,
Вздымалися седые волны,
И рассыпались с ревом в прах,
Бия о брег, козачьи челны.
С вождем покой в объятьях сна
Дружина храбрая вкушала;
С Кучумом буря лишь одна
На их погибель не дремала! 
Страшась вступить с героем в бой,
Кучум к шатрам, как тать презренный,
Прокрался тайною тропой,
Татар толпами окруженный.
Мечи сверкнули в их руках -
И окровавилась долина,
И пала, грозная в боях,
Не обнажив мечей, дружина... 
Ермак воспрянул ото сна
И, гибель зря, стремится в волны,
Душа отвагою полна,
Но далеко от брега челны!
Иртыш волнуется сильней -
Ермак все силы напрягает
И мощною рукой своей
Валы седые рассекает... 
Плывет... уж близко челнока -
Но сила року уступила,
И, закипев страшней, река
Героя с шумом поглотила.
Лишивши сил богатыря
Бороться с ярою волною,
Тяжелый панцирь - дар царя
Стал гибели его виною. 
Ревела буря… Вдруг луной
Иртыш кипящий осребрился,
И труп, извергнутый волной,
В броне медяной озарился.
Носились тучи, дождь шумел,
И молнии еще сверкали,
И гром вдали еще гремел,
И ветры в дебрях бушевали.

----------


## BappaBa

> РЕВЕЛА БУРЯ, ДОЖДЬ ШУМЕЛ...

 Ух, какая песня! Спасибо, давно искал. =)
Жалко Гуляев на тексте сэкономил...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg5XlCZdw-w http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/nvv.mp3 
Н. Римский-Корсаков 
А.Толстой  *Не ветер, вея с высоты*, 
Листов коснулся ночью лунной; 
Моей души коснулась ты — 
Она тревожна, как листы, 
Она, как гусли, многострунна, 
Житейский вихрь её терзал 
И сокрушительным набегом, 
Свистя и воя, струны рвал 
И заносил холодным снегом. 
Твоя же речь ласкает слух, 
Твоё легко прикосновенье, 
Как от цветов летящий пух, 
Как майской ночи дуновенье...

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/nel.mp3  *НЕ ЛУКАВЬТЕ*  
А.Дюбюк 
Моя душечка, моя ласточка,
Взор суровый свой прогони.
Иль не видишь ты, как измучен я?!
Пожалей меня, не гони! 
Припев: Не лукавьте, не лукавьте!              
Ваша песня не нова.
Ах, оставьте, ах, оставьте!
Всё слова, слова, слова… 
Моя душечка, моя ласточка,
Я нашёл в тебе, что искал.
Пожалей меня, не гони меня,
Как измучен я и устал. 
Припев 
Ты любовь моя, ты вся жизнь моя,
За тебя весь мир я б отдал.
Верь мне, милая, верь, желанная, -
Никогда я так не страдал. 
Припев

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmRhHCrazrk http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/npk.mp3   *Не пой, красавица, при мне*  
А.Пушкин
М.Глинка 
Не пой, красавица, при мне
Ты песен Грузии печальной:
Напоминают мне оне
Другую жизнь и берег дальный. 
Увы! напоминают мне
Твои жестокие напевы
И степь, и ночь — и при луне
Черты далёкой, бедной девы. 
Я призрак милый, роковой,
Тебя увидев, забываю;
Но ты поёшь — и предо мной
Его я вновь воображаю. 
Не пой, красавица, при мне
Ты песен Грузии печальной:
Напоминают мне оне
Другую жизнь и берег дальный.

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/npv.mp3 
П. Булахов  *Не пробуждай воспоминанья*,
            Минувших дней, минувших дней -
            Не возродить былых желаний
            В душе моей, в душе моей... 
                    Ты на меня свой взор опасный,
                    Не устремляй, не устремляй -
                    Мечтой любви, мечтой прекрасной -
                    Не увлекай, не увлекай... 
            Однажды счастье в жизни этой
            Вкушаем мы, вкушаем мы -
            Святым огнём любви согреты -
            Оживлены, оживлены... 
                     Но кто её огонь священный
                     Мог погасить, мог погасить -
                     Тому уж жизни незабвенной -
                     Не возвратить, не возвратить...

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/izo.mp3   *Из-за острова на стрежень,* 
На простор речной волны 
Выплывают расписные, 
Острогрудые челны. 
На переднем Стенька Разин, 
Обнявшись, сидит с княжной, 
Свадьбу новую справляет 
Сам, весёлый и хмельной.  
Позади их слышен ропот: 
"Нас на бабу променял, 
только ночь с ней провожжался, 
Сам наутро бабой стал". 
Этот ропот и насмешки 
Слышит грозный атаман, 
И могучею рукою 
Обнял персиянки стан.   А она, закрывши очи,  Ни жива, и ни мертва,  Молча слушает хмельные  Атамановы слова. 
"Волга, Волга, мать родная, 
Волга, русская река, 
Не видала ты подарка 
От донского казака!"  
Мощным взмахом поднимает 
Он красавицу княжну, 
И за борт её бросает 
В набежавшую волну.  
"Что ж вы, братцы, приуныли? 
Эй ты, Филька, чёрт, пляши! 
Грянем песню удалую 
На помин её души!.." 
"Грянем песню удалую 
На помин её души!.."

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  РЕВЕЛА БУРЯ, ДОЖДЬ ШУМЕЛ...   Ух, какая песня! Спасибо, давно искал. =)
> Жалко Гуляев на тексте сэкономил...

 Эту песню, наверное, все так пели: 
Вот, например:  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBukYRgvjXc http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/vpp.mp3   *Вдоль по Питерской* 
Эх вдоль по Питерской по Тверской-Ямской да ох
По Тверской-Ямской с колокольчиком ох
Едет миленький сам на троечке ох да
Едет батюшка во поддевочке
Во пиру я была во беседушке
Ох да я пила молода сладку водочку
Сладку водочку все наливочку ох да
Я пила молода из полуведра народ где что
Не лед трещит да не комар пищит
Это кум до кумы судака тащит
Эх ох эх ой кумушка да ты голубушка
Свари кума судака чтобы юшка была
Эх ох эх ой юшечка да и петрушечка
Поцелуй ты меня кума душечка
Не лед трещит да не комар пищит
Это кум до кумы судака тащит
Эх ох эх ой кумушка да ты голубушка
Свари кума судака чтобы юшка была
Эх ох эх ой юшечка да и петрушечка
Поцелуй ты меня кума душечка
Ну поцелуй ну поцелуй кума душечка

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpcB6y8ALLo  http://rutube.ru/tracks/490598.html    *Журавли* 
Слова - Расул Гамзатов
Музыка - Ян Френкель 
Мне кажется порою, что солдаты,
С кровавых не пришедшие полей,
Не в землю эту полегли когда-то,
А превратились в белых журавлей. 
Они до сей поры с времен тех дальних
Летят и подают нам голоса.
Не потому ль так часто и печально
Мы замолкаем, глядя в небеса? 
Сегодня, предвечернею порою,
Я вижу, как в тумане журавли
Летят своим определенным строем,
Как по полям людьми они брели. 
Они летят, свершают путь свой длинный
И выкликают чьи-то имена.
Не потому ли с кличем журавлиным
От века речь аварская сходна? 
Летит, летит по небу клин усталый — 
Летит в тумане на исходе дня,
И в том строю есть промежуток малый — 
Быть может, это место для меня! 
Настанет день, и с журавлиной стаей
Я поплыву в такой же сизой мгле,
Из-под небес по-птичьи окликая
Всех вас, кого оставил на земле.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp56awYEWfo  (Слова) 
YouTube - Юрий Гуляев Русское поле  YouTube - Юрий Гуляев - Русское поле HQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxXKu-sm38s  http://mp3.retroportal.ru/3/gulyaev.mp3   *Поле, русское поле*...
Светит луна или падает снег -
Счастьем и болью вместе с тобою,
Hет, не забыть тебя сердцу вовек!
Русское поле, русское поле...
Сколько дорог прошагать мне пришлось!
Ты моя юность, ты моя воля,
То, что сбылось, то, что в жизни сбылось. 
Припев: Hе сравнятся с тобой ни леса, ни моря,
Ты со мной, мое поле, студит ветер висок.
Здесь Отчизна моя, и скажу, не тая:
- Здравствуй, русское поле,
Я твой тонкий колосок. 
Поле, русское поле...
Пусть я давно человек городской,
Запах полыни, вешние ливни
Вдруг обожгут меня прежней тоской.
Русское поле, русское поле...
Я, как и ты, ожиданьем живу,
Верю молчанью, как обещанью,
Пасмурным днем вижу я синеву.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHHVmpS-5Cs  *Хотят ли русские войны*  *Евгений Евтушенко* 
            М. Бернесу 
Хотят ли русские войны?
Спросите вы у тишины
над ширью пашен и полей
и у берез и тополей.
Спросите вы у тех солдат,
что под березами лежат,
и пусть вам скажут их сыны,
хотят ли русские войны. 
Не только за свою страну
солдаты гибли в ту войну,
а чтобы люди всей земли
спокойно видеть сны могли.
Под шелест листьев и афиш
ты спишь, Нью-Йорк, ты спишь, Париж.
Пусть вам ответят ваши сны,
хотят ли русские войны. 
Да, мы умеем воевать,
но не хотим, чтобы опять
солдаты падали в бою
на землю грустную свою.
Спросите вы у матерей,
спросите у жены моей,
и вы тогда понять должны,
хотят ли русские войны.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=775oG-ksFpE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6CWwwOD5c http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntHvxc-_Y8s http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGXDU75G8yc  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCTc6jV213Y    *Голубая тайга* 
Слова Г. Эль-Регистана
Музыка А. Бабаджаняна  
Завтра - снова дорога.
Путь нелёгкий с утра.
Хорош хоть немного
Посидеть у костра.
Но, волной набегая,
Тронул вальс берега...
А вокруг голубая,
Голубая тайга. 
Возле речки таёжной,
У палатки вдвоём
Мы с тобой осторожно
В тихом вальсе плывём.
И поляна лесная
Закружилась слегка...
А вокруг голубая,
Голубая тайга. 
Наши встречи не часты
На таёжной тропе.
Мы за трудное счастье
Благодарны судьбе.
И палатка простая
Нам стобой дорога...
А вокруг голубая,
Голубая тайга. 
Завтра - снова дорога.
Путь нелёгкий с утра.
Хорош хоть немного
Посидеть у костра.
Но, волной набегая,
Тронул вальс берега...
А вокруг голубая,
Голубая тайга.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXKc6Ml1IYk   *Синева*

----------


## Lampada

*Не назову тебя красавицей* 
Музыка - Л. Афанасьев
Слова - Завальнюк

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3gcZjSol0o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OBqaQXsH0A  *Константин Симонов*  *Жди меня* 
Жди меня, и я вернусь.
Только очень жди,
Жди, когда наводят грусть
Желтые дожди,
Жди, когда снега метут,
Жди, когда жара,
Жди, когда других не ждут,
Позабыв вчера.
Жди, когда из дальних мест
Писем не придет,
Жди, когда уж надоест
Всем, кто вместе ждет. 
Жди меня, и я вернусь,
Не желай добра
Всем, кто знает наизусть,
Что забыть пора.
Пусть поверят сын и мать
В то, что нет меня,
Пусть друзья устанут ждать,
Сядут у огня,
Выпьют горькое вино
На помин души...
Жди. И с ними заодно
Выпить не спеши. 
Жди меня, и я вернусь,
Всем смертям назло.
Кто не ждал меня, тот пусть
Скажет: - Повезло.
Не понять, не ждавшим им,
Как среди огня
Ожиданием своим
Ты спасла меня.
Как я выжил, будем знать
Только мы с тобой,-
Просто ты умела ждать,
Как никто другой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOaJkytZEWA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQWRmEL0V_I    *Песня о неоткрытых островах * Музыка: И.Шамо Слова: Л.Смирнов   На земле нас с тобой ждут моря, и страны,
И дальних дорог синева.
Вперед, капитаны!
Спешите в свои океаны
Свои открывать острова. 
Припев:
Сквозь бури, ветры и льдины
Пусть наши летят голоса.
Плыви, бригантина,
Плыви, раздувай паруса!
Плыви, моя бригантина,
Плыви, раздувай паруса! 
Для сердец молодых нет преград на свете.
Романтика вечно жива.
С тобой на рассвете
Мы скоро на дальней планете
Откроем свои острова. 
Припев 
Острова открывать никогда не поздно,
И юность, конечно, права.
Но это не просто -
Скажу вам, ребята, серьезно -
Свои открывать острова.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXe8FXpDrQk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yxNhyCO4rw   *На безымянной высоте* 
Дымилась роща под горою,
И вместе с ней горел закат...
Нас оставалось только трое
Из восемнадцати ребят.
Как много их, друзей хороших,
Лежать осталось в темноте —
У незнакомого посёлка
На безымянной высоте. 
Светилась, падая, ракета,
Как догоревшая звезда...
Кто хоть однажды видел это,
Тот не забудет никогда.
Он не забудет, не забудет
Атаки яростные те —
У незнакомого поселка
На безымянной высоте. 
Над нами "мессеры" кружили,
И было видно, словно днём...
Но только крепче мы дружили
Под перекрёстным артогнём.
И как бы трудно ни бывало,
Ты верен был своей мечте —
У незнакомого посёлка
На безымянной высоте. 
Мне часто снятся все ребята,
Друзья моих военных дней.
Землянка наша в три наката,
Сосна сгоревшая над ней.
Как будто вновь я вместе с ними
Стою на огненной черте —
У незнакомого посёлка
На безымянной высоте.

----------


## Lampada

http://mblanter.narod.ru/pmd.mp3   *Пушки молчат дальнобойные* 
Музыка: Матвей Блантер 
Слова: Михаил Матусовский 
Пушки молчат дальнобойные,
Залпы давно не слышны.
Что ж мне ночами спокойными
Снятся тревожные сны?
Молнией небо расколото,
Пламя во весь горизонт.
Наша военная молодость —
Северо-Западный фронт. 
Где ж эти парни безусые,
С кем в сорок первом году
Где-то под Старою Руссою
Мы замерзали на льду.
С кем по жаре и по холоду
Шли мы упрямо вперед.
Наша военная молодость —
Северо-Западный фронт. 
Славой солдатской повитую
С тех незапамятных дней,
Землю, с боями отбитую,
Мы полюбили сильней.
Рощи, одетые в золото,
Реки, пройденные вброд.
Наша военная молодость —
Северо-Западный фронт. 
Пушки молчат дальнобойные,
Залпы давно не слышны.
Что ж мне ночами спокойными
Снятся тревожные сны?
Молнией небо расколото,
Пламя во весь горизонт.
Наша военная молодость —
Северо-Западный фронт.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j91aJyGN7Uo    *Воспоминание о полковом оркестре* 
Слова - Р. Рождественский
Музыка - Ю. Гуляев 
Нам рано на покой
Нам рано на покой,
И память не замрет.
Оркестр полковой –
Вновь за сердце берет… 
Прости красавица, что жизнь военная
Вновь расставание сулит тебе,
Не зря начищена труба походная
Такая музыка звучит у нас в судьбе. 
С ним трудно как в аду,
Сквозь огненную тьму.
Я шел через войну,
Шел к дому своему. 
Прости красавица, что жизнь военная
Вновь расставание сулит тебе,
Не зря начищена труба походная
Такая музыка звучит у нас в судьбе. 
Вновь блещет серебром
Оркестр полковой.
Он – словно вешний гром,
Над нашей головой. 
Прости красавица, что жизнь военная
Вновь расставание сулит тебе,
Не зря начищена труба походная
Такая музыка звучит у нас в судьбе.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R602Z2tNDMM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX77SSUfgo0   *Прощайте, скалистые горы* 
Слова Н. Букина 
Музыка Е. Жарковского  
Прощайте, скалистые горы,
На подвиг Отчизна зовёт!
Мы вышли в открытое море,
В суровый и дальний поход.
А волны и стонут, и плачут,
И плещут на борт корабля...
Растаял в далёком тумане Рыбачий,
Родимая наша земля. 
Корабль мой упрямо качает
Крутая морская волна,
Поднимет и снова бросает
В кипящую бездну она.
Обратно вернусь я не скоро,
Но хватит для битвы огня.
Я знаю, друзья, что не жить мне без моря,
Как море мертво без меня. 
Нелёгкой походкой матроской
Иду я навстречу врагам,
А после с победой геройской
К скалистым вернусь берегам.
Хоть волны и стонут, и плачут,
И плещут на борт корабля.
Но радостно встретит героев Рыбачий,
Родимая наша земля.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR9eu42hdfE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMeOrfu6f8U  
Автор текста (слов):      Добронравов Н. 
Композитор (музыка):      Пахмутова А.     *Знайте, каким он парнем был* - тот, кто тропку звёздную открыл.
Пламень был и гром, замер космодром, и сказал негромко он... 
Он сказал - поехали, он взмахнул рукой.
Словно вдоль по Питерской, Питерской, пронёсся над Землёй.
Словно вдоль по Питерской, Питерской, пронёсся над Землёй. 
Знайте, каким он парнем был, как поля родные он любил.
В той степной дали первый старт с Земли был признаньем ей в любви. 
Он сказал - поехали, он взмахнул рукой.
Словно вдоль по Питерской, Питерской, пронёсся над Землёй.
Словно вдоль по Питерской, Питерской, пронёсся над Землёй. 
Знайте, каким он парнем был, на руках весь мир его носил.
Сын Земли и звёзд нежен был и прост, людям свет как Данко нёс. 
Он сказал - поехали, он взмахнул рукой.
Словно вдоль по Питерской, Питерской, пронёсся над Землёй.
Словно вдоль по Питерской, Питерской, пронёсся над Землёй. 
Знайте, каким он парнем был, как на лёд он с клюшкой выходил.
Как он песни пел, весел был и смел, как азартно жить хотел! 
Он сказал - поехали, он взмахнул рукой.
Словно вдоль по Питерской, Питерской, пронёсся над Землёй. 
Знайте, каким он парнем был...
Нет, не был, и смерть он победил!
Слышишь дальний гром, видишь - это он вновь идёт на космодром. 
Говорит - поехали, и живой звездой, словно вдоль по Питерской, Питерской, несётся над Землёй.
Словно вдоль по Питерской, Питерской, несётся над Землёй!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPV3Mg7OSAQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWkW10Cj4s0   *Кактус* 
Слова - Н. Доризо
Музыка - А. Долуханян 
Вот кактус, разве он цветок?
На бугорке земли шершавой,
Нелепо скрюченный виток
Колючей проволоки ржавой. 
Однажды даже он - и тот,
Однажды вдруг в степи безбрежной,
Цветёт, да как ещё цветёт,
С какой доверчивостью нежной! 
Спит красота в любом из нас,
Мы все красивы от рожденья.
Однажды, вдруг, хотя б на час,
Или, хотя бы, на мгновенье. 
Спит красота и жаль мне тех,
В ком глухо спят её порывы,
Тех, кто ушёл от нас навек,
Не зная как они красивы.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCEDLNKTMBg   *Всю-то я вселенную проехал* 
Слова и музыка народные 
Всю-то я вселенную проехал,
Нигде я милой не нашел.
Я в Россию возвратился,
Сердцу слышится привет. 
Где ж ты, светик, дорогая?
Сердцу весточку подай.
Где ж вы, очи голубые?
Где ж ты, прежняя любовь? 
Ты заслышь мой голосочек,
Разлюбезная моя,
За твои за глазки голубые
Всю вселенную отдам!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Юрий Гуляев - Горячий снег. YouTube - Юрий Гуляев - Горячий Снег  SovMusic.ru -    *Горячий снег* 
Музыка: А. Пахмутова 
Слова: М. Львов 
Клубились яростно метели
По сталинградской по земле.
Дымились потные шинели, 
И шли солдаты по золе.  
И танк в сугробе как в болоте,
И бьют снаряды по броне.
Снежинки таяли в полёте,
Как ветки с листьями в огне.  
И падал в битве человек
В горячий снег, в кровавый снег. 
Смертельной битвы этой ветер -
Как бы расплавленный металл -
И жёг и плавил всё на свете,
Что даже снег горячим стал. 
И за чертой последней, страшной
Случалось: танк и человек
Встречались в схватке рукопашной,
И превращался в пепел снег…  
Хватал руками человек
Горячий снег, кровавый снег. 
Опали белые метели,
Цветами стали по весне. 
Большие годы пролетели,
А я всё сердцем на войне, 
Где отпевали нас метели,
Где в землю многие легли.
А дома мамы поседели,
У дома вишни зацвели,  
А у меня в глазах навек
Горячий снег, кровавый снег.

----------


## Lampada

*Земля моя добрая* 
Музыка - Е. Птичкин
Слова - С. Островой 
Красное солнце над речкою синею,
Небо над лесом как песня неспетая,
Не перестану влюбляться в красивое,
Как поживаешь, земля моя моя светлая?
Все, что мне видится, 
Все, что мне слышится,
Все, чем живется 
                  и все, чем мне дышится,
Мне подарила земля моя вечная,
Самая добрая и человечная...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdH1F9xLz70   *Если отец герой* 
Музыка - А. Пахмутова
Слова - Н. Добронравов, С. Гребенников 
Когда окончилась война,
Он не вернулся, чтоб увидеть сына…
Остались у мальчишки ордена
Отца, погибшего под городом Берлином… 
Тихо сказала мать:
«Бойцов не редеет строй,
Должен и сын героем стать,
Если отец герой». 
Пусть жизнь порой была трудна,
Он перед каждой новою вершиной
Задумчиво глядел на ордена
Отца, погибшего под городом Берлином… 
И говорила мать:
«Бойцов не редеет строй,
Должен и сын героем стать,
Если отец герой». 
Мечта его была ясна:
Звал парня Космос, звал неудержимо.
Увёз на космодром он ордена
Отца, погибшего под городом Берлином… 
Знал он, что скажет мать:
«Бойцов не редеет строй,
Должен и сын героем стать,
Если отец герой». 
Когда огромная страна
Следила нежно за полётом сына,
От гордости сияли ордена
Отца, погибшего под городом Берлином… 
Правду сказала мать:
«Бойцов не редеет строй,
Должен и сын героем стать,
Если отец герой».

----------


## Lampada

*Мы учим летать самолёты* 
Музыка - А. Пахмутова, слова - Н. Добронравов 
Припев:
Мы учим летать самолёты,
Мы учим их страх побеждать.
Такая у нас работа –
Учить самолёты летать. 
Все мы немножко мечтатели –
Скорей романтики,
Чем математики.
Просто мы все – испытатели,
Мы изыскатели небесных трасс. 
Припев. 
Вот и одни мы за тучами…
Машина первая всегда чуть нервная.
К небу она не приучена,
И мне поручено ей крылья дать. 
Припев. 
Каждый полёт – расставание.
Ты не прощаешься…
Шутить пытаешься…
Сотни часов ожидания –
Как испытания твоей любви. 
Припев. 
Слов о геройстве не надо нам –
Мы не приказами
К друзьям привязаны.
Счастьем побед и утратами
Мы крепко связаны между собой. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q-43DlJSHc  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEATOLgfHgY  * 
Слишком холодно на дворе*,
Зря любовь пришла в декабре.
У любви зимой - короткий век.
Тихо падает на землю снег.
Снег на улицах, снег в лесах.
И в словах твоих. И в глазах.
У любви зимой - короткий век.
Тихо падает на землю снег. 
Вот прощаешься ты со мной,
Слышу голос я ледяной...
У любви зимой - короткий век.
Тихо падает на землю снег.
Клятвы зимние холодны,
Долго буду я ждать весны.
У любви зимой - короткий век,
Тихо падает на землю снег.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja_95HP-Be8  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdFP7IViqRQ    *Желаю Вам* 
Дождинка малая на землю капнула.
А мы не встретимся, что было - кануло,
Что было - не было, что было - сгинуло...
Прошу за всё простить меня. 
Как тихо в комнате, как пусто в комнате, 
И вы лицо моё не сразу вспомните.
Потом забудете, совсем забудете.
Прошу за всё простить меня. 
Желаю вам всегдашней радости в судьбе,
Желаю вам всего того, 
что вы желаете себе,
Желаю вам одних счастливых дней в году,
Прошу меня не узнавать,
когда во сне я к вам приду! 
Над заревой землёй дожди проносятся,
На заревой земле тропинок множество.
А мы не встретимся, а если встретимся -
Прошу за всё простить меня. 
Дождинка малая на землю капнула.
А мы не встретились, что было - кануло,
Что было - не было, что было - сгинуло...
Прошу за всё простить меня. 
Желаю вам всегдашней радости в судьбе,
Желаю вам всего того,
что вы желаете себе,
Желаю вам одних счастливых дней в году,
Прошу меня не узнавать,
когда во сне я к вам приду! 
Желаю вам одних счастливых дней в году...
Желаю вам...

----------


## Lampada

*Море зовет* 
 Стихло на миг 
Море у ног…
Чайка плывет 
Над волной голубой.
После тревог, 
После дорог
Мне хорошо в этот час 
Рядом с тобой. 
Я завтра уйду опять
В туманную даль,
И снова ты будешь ждать,
Скрывая печаль.
Будет слепить прибой,
Словно слеза.
Я сохраню в душе
Твои глаза!.. 
Снова меня 
Море зовет.
Связан я с ним, 
Как с тобой, — до конца.
И красоту, 
И широту
Взяли навек у него 
Наши сердца. 
Я завтра уйду опять
В туманную даль,
И снова ты будешь ждать,
Скрывая печаль.
Будет слепить прибой,
Словно слеза.
Я сохраню в душе
Твои глаза!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hYnixxi794   *МОЯ МОСКВА* 
Слова М. Лисянского и А. Аграняна
Музыка И. Дунаевского 
Я по свету немало хаживал,            
Жил в землянках, в окопах, в тайге,   
Похоронен был дважды заживо,          
Жил в разлуке, любил в тоске.          
Но Москвою привык я гордиться,        
И везде повторяю слова:               
Дорогая моя столица,                  
Золотая моя Москва!                    
Я люблю подмосковные рощи             
И мосты над твоею рекой.              
Я люблю твою Красную площадь          
И кремлевских курантов бой.           
В городах и далеких станицах          
О тебе не умолкнет молва,             
Дорогая моя столица,                  
Золотая моя Москва!                    
Мы припомним суровую осень,            
Скрежет танков и отблеск штыков,      
И в сердцах будут жить двадцать восемь
Самых храбрых твоих сынов.             
И врагу никогда не добиться,          
Чтоб склонилась твоя голова,          
Дорогая моя столица,                  
Золотая моя Москва!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljnlDor5zGY 
YouTube - Юрий Гуляев - Песня о тревожной молодости HQ   *Песня о тревожной молодости*  
Забота у нас простая, забота наша такая,
Жила бы страна родная, и нету других забот.
И снег, и ветер, и звезд ночной полет,
Меня мое сердце в тревожную даль зовет. 
Пускай нам с тобой обоим беда грозит за бедою,
Но дружбу мою с тобою одна только смерть возьмет.
И снег, и ветер, синих звезд ночной полет,
Меня мое сердце в тревожную даль зовет. 
Пока я ходить умею, пока глядеть я умею,
Пока я дышать умею я буду идти вперед.
И снег, и ветер, синих звезд ночной полет,
Меня мое сердце в тревожную даль зовет. 
И так же, как в жизни каждый, любовь ты встретишь однажды,
С тобою, как ты, отважно сквозь бури она пройдет,
И снег, и ветер, синих звезд ночной полет,
Меня мое сердце в тревожную даль зовет. 
Не думай, что все пропели, что бури все отгремели,
Готовься к великой цели, а слава тебя найдет.
И снег, и ветер, синих звезд ночной полет,
Меня мое сердце в тревожную даль зовет. 
И снег, и ветер, синих звезд ночной полет,
Меня мое сердце в тревожную даль зовет.

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/ajv.mp3  *АХ, Я ВЛЮБЛЁН В ГЛАЗА ОДНИ*  
(Т.Щепкина-Куперник – А.Вилинский) 
Ах, я влюблён в глаза одни,
Я увлекаюсь их игрою…
Как дивно хороши они,
Но чьи они, я не открою. 
Едва в тени пустых ресниц
Блеснут опасными лучами,
И я упасть готов уж ниц
Перед волшебными очами. 
В моей душе растет гроза,
Растет, тоскуя и ликуя.
Да, я влюблен в одни глаза,
Но чьи они, не назову я…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeG9TTOafB4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1xK_uMTWl8   _(Появляется Онегин и его камердинер Гильо. Зарецкий,
увидя их, подходит к Ленскому.)_   *Зарецкий*  
А, вот они!..
Но с кем же ваш приятель?
Не разберу!    *Онегин* _(раскланиваясь)_  
Прошу вас извиненья:
Я опоздал немного...   *Зарецкий*  
Позвольте! Где ж ваш секундант?
В дуэлях классик я, педант,
Люблю методу я из чувства,
И человека растянуть
Позволю я не как-нибудь,
Но в строгих правилах искусства,
По всем преданьям старины!   *Онегин*  
Что похвалить мы в вас должны!..
Мой секундант? Вот, он —
Monsieur Gillot!
Я не предвижу возражений
На представление мое:
Хоть человек он неизвестный,
Но уж, конечно, малый честный.
Что ж, начинать?   *Ленский*  
Начнем, пожалуй.  
(_Зарецкий и Гильо начинают приготовления к поединку.
Ленский и Онегин стоят, задумавшись.)_   *Ленский и Онегин* (_каждый про себя)_  
Враги!.. Давно ли друг от друга
Нас жажда крови отвела?
Давно ли мы часы досуга,
Трапезу, и мысли, и дела 
Делили дружно? Ныне злобно,
Врагам наследственным подобно,
Мы друг для друга в тишине
Готовим гибель хладнокровно...
Ах!..
Не засмеяться ль нам, пока
Не обагрилася рука,
Не разойтись ли полюбовно?..
Нет!.. Нет!.. Нет!.. Нет!..   _(Зарецкий разводит противников и подает им пистолеты.
Гильо прячется за дерево.)_   *Зарецкий*  
Теперь сходитесь!   _(Зарецкий три раза хлопает в ладоши. Противники делают
по четыре шага вперед и начинают целиться.
Онегин стреляет первым. Ленский падает. Зарецкий и
Онегин спешат к нему.)_   *Онегин*  
Убит?..   *Зарецкий*  
Убит!   _(Онегин в ужасе хватается за голову.)_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hz9k2kfluQ   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwOzKrkJE7k   
Отрывок из Мюссе (Рахманинов)   *Что так усиленно сердце больное*  Бьётся, и просит, и жаждет покоя?  Чем я взволнован, испуган в ночи?  Стукнула дверь, застонав и заноя,  Гаснущей лампы блеснули лучи...  Боже мой! Дух мне в груди захватило!  Кто-то зовёт меня, шепчет уныло...  Кто-то вошёл...  Моя келья пуста,  Нет никого, это полночь пробило...  О, одиночество, о, нищета!  Fragment from A. Musset  Why does my aching hean beat so and beg for, long for peace? What troubles and scares me in the night? There was a knock at the door, a groan, a howl, the dying lamp flamed brilliantly.. . My God!  The breath was stifled in my breast! Someone is calling me, whispering sadly.. . Someone has entered. . . my cell is empty, there is no one there. The clock has struck midnight O solitude, o poverty!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y6irETUeec   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12cudgG69Q0  
Романс Рахманинова на слова Якова Полонского    *ВСТРЕЧА*  
Вчера мы встретились; - она остановилась -
Я также - мы в глаза друг другу посмотрели.
О боже, как она с тех пор переменилась;
В глазах потух огонь, и щеки побледнели.
И долго на нее глядел я молча строго -
Мне руку протянув, бедняжка улыбнулась;
Я говорить хотел - она же ради бога
Велела мне молчать, и тут же отвернулась,
И брови сдвинула, и выдернула руку,
И молвила: "Прощайте, до свиданья",
А я хотел сказать: "На вечную разлуку
Прощай, погибшее, но милое созданье".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No4jXkNyGaw  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFs4WRCuO5w    *О НЕТ, МОЛЮ, НЕ УХОДИ!*  
Музыка С. Рахманинова
Слова Д. Мережковского 
О нет, молю, не уходи!
Вся боль – ничто перед разлукой.
Я слишком счастлив этой мукой,
Сильней прижми меня к груди,
Скажи: «Люблю». Пришел я вновь,
Больной, измученный и бледный.
Смотри, какой я слабый, бедный,
Как мне нужна твоя любовь… 
Мучений новых впереди
Я жду, как ласк, как поцелуя,
И об одном молю, тоскуя:
О, будь со мной, не уходи!
О, будь со мной, не уходи!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-PDV1go4TA  *Как нас Юра в полёт провожал* 
Песня Пахмутовой на слова Добронравова 
Звёзды в степи 
Вновь зацветут незнакомым огнём…
Где-то вдали
В чутком молчании спит космодром.
Новые люди придут, 
Только друга не вернём…
Звёзды под утро цветут 
Незнакомым огнём. 
Припев:
Мы снова вспомним о нём,
О ласковом друге своём…
Вспомним звёздный причал
И учебный штурвал,
Как нас Юра в полёт провожал. 
Вспомним о нём,
Жить рядом с ним нам с тобой повезло…
Вспомним о нём,
Нам он оставил любовь и тепло.
Всё он оставил живым,
Кроме права делать зло.
Вот мы о нём говорим,
И на сердце светло. 
Припев. 
Станет светлей,
Где-то чуть слышно вздохнут камыши…
Новых друзей 
Ты поскорей заводить не спеши.
Знал не вернувшийся друг
Эту преданность души…
В смутном предчувствии вьюг 
Всё шумят камыши… 
Припев. 
Звёзды в степи
Вновь зацветут незнакомым огнём…
Вся наша жизнь — 
Как бесконечная память о нём.
Будут улыбки побед,
Только друга не вернём.
Брезжит в тумане рассвет,
Словно память о нём. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqItpi_f-Rs   *Твоя нежность*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9drRcSAVyLQ  *Здравствуй, Будапешт*

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Юрий Гуляев Эх, Настасья http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvwV9VbR_hk YouTube - Эх, Настасья! Юрий Гуляев Eh, Nastasia! Yury Guliaev Russian song   *Эх, Настасья* 
Ах, Настасья, ах, Настасья,
Отворяй-ка ворота.
Ой, люшеньки, люли, люли,
Отворяй-ка ворота! 
Отворяй-ка ворота,
Повстречай-ка молодца!
Ой, люшеньки, люли, люли,
Повстречай-ка молодца! 
Я бы рада отворила, -
Буйный ветер в лицо бьет.
Ай, люшеньки, люли, люли,
Буйный ветер в лицо бьет. 
Буйный ветер в лицо бьет,
Частый дождичек сечет.
Ай, люшеньки, люли, люли,
Частый дождичек сечет. 
Частый дождичек сечет,
Со головки платок рвет.
Ой, люшеньки, люли, люли,
Со головки платок рвет. 
Со головки платок рвет,
Ретивое сердце мрет…
Ай, люшеньки, люли, люли,
Ретивое сердце мрет… 
Ой, люшеньки, люли, люли,
Ретивое сердце мрет…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wGJTbfDwwI   *Для нас с тобой*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5inXVSnPjk  
М. Глинка (сл. А. Мицкевича, перевод А. Голицина) 
«*К ней*»

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMMa9OFYkds http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwHslsVU2lM   *Я помню чудное мгновенье*  
 К***. 
           <КЕРН>  
Я помню чудное мгновенье:
Передо мной явилась ты,
Как мимолетное виденье,
Как гений чистой красоты. 
В томленьях грусти безнадежной,
В тревогах шумной суеты,
Звучал мне долго голос нежный,
И снились милые черты. 
Шли годы. Бурь порыв мятежный
Рассеял прежние мечты.
И я забыл твой голос нежный,
Твои небесные черты. 
В глуши, во мраке заточенья
Тянулись тихо дни мои
Без божества, без вдохновенья,
Без слез, без жизни, без любви. 
Душе настало пробужденье:
И вот опять явилась ты,
Как мимолетное виденье,
Как гений чистой красоты. 
И сердце бьется в упоенье,
И для него воскресли вновь
И божество и вдохновенье,
И жизнь, и слезы, и любовь.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdIfZ5Blo_g  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5KQFQHq1sc   
Романс Р. Г. Глиэра на слова А. К. Толстого   ** * **    *Коль любить, так без рассудку,*
Коль грозить, так не на шутку,
Коль ругнуть, так сгоряча,
Коль рубнуть, так уж сплеча! 
Коли спорить, так уж смело,
Коль карать, так уж за дело,
Коль простить, так всей душой,
Коли пир, так пир горой!   _<1854>_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF3tTFr3t3Q http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u2wApQvX9U http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBibpy3afT8    *Колокольчики мои* 
Романс П. Булахова на слова Алексея Толстого. 
Колокольчики мои,
    Цветики степные!
Что глядите на меня,
    Тёмно-голубые?
И о чём звените вы
    В день весёлый мая,
Средь некошеной травы
    Головой качая?
Конь несёт меня стрелой
    На поле открытом;
Он вас топчет под собой,
    Бьёт своим копытом.
Колокольчики мои,
    Цветики степные!
Не кляните вы меня,
    Тёмно-голубые!
Я бы рад вас не топтать,
    Рад промчаться мимо,
Но уздой не удержать
    Бег неукротимый!
Я лечу, лечу стрелой,
    Только пыль взметаю;
Конь несёт меня лихой,-
    А куда? не знаю!
Он учёным ездоком
    Не воспитан в холе,
Он с буранами знаком,
    Вырос в чистом поле;
И не блещет как огонь
    Твой чепрак узорный,
Конь мой, конь, славянский конь,
    Дикий, непокорный!
Есть нам, конь, с тобой простор!
    Мир забывши тесный,
Мы летим во весь опор
    К цели неизвестной.
Чем окончится наш бег?
    Радостью ль? кручиной?
Знать не может человек -
    Знает Бог единый! (...)
Гой вы, цветики мои,
    Цветики степные!
Что глядите на меня,
    Тёмно-голубые?
И о чём грустите вы
    В день весёлый мая,
Средь некошеной травы
    Головой качая?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAhEtAe872s  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WgCUNIXib8  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTE7mi9grJE   *Ария Роберта*  из оперы П. Чайковского "*Иоланта*" 
Кто может сравниться с Матильдой моей,
Сверкающей искрами черных очей,
Как на небе звезды осенних ночей!
Все страстною негой в ней дивно полно,
В ней все опьяняет,
В ней все опьяняет и жжет,
Как вино. 
Она только взглянет, -
Как молнией ранит,
И пламень любви
Зардеет в крови;
Она засмеется
Иль песней зальется, -
И жемчугов ряд
Лицо осветят,
О страсти кипучей, и бурной и жгучей,
Глаза говорят и к блаженству манят,
К блаженству лобзаний,
Безумству желаний,
К пожатиям нежным
Руки белоснежной,
К забвению горя
И к счастью без мер, без конца и границ! 
Кто может сравниться с Матильдой моей,
Сверкающей искрами черных очей,
Как на небе звезды осенних ночей!
Все страстною негой в ней дивно полно,
В ней все опьяняет,
В ней все опьяняет и жжет,
Как вино,
И жжет как вино!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l-ejwase_Q http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKS8orZwSKo   *В крови горит огонь желанья* 
Романс *Михаила Ивановича Глинки на стихи Александра Пушкина* 
В крови горит огонь желанья,
Душа тобой уязвлена,
Лобзай меня - твои лобзанья
Мне слаще мирра и вина,
Слаще мирра и вина. 
Склонись ко мне главою нежной,
И да почию безмятежный,
Пока дохнёт весёлый день
И двигнется ночная тень,
Ночная тень.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCkqaHauVVg  http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/joo.mp3   *Я опять одинок* 
Музыка С. Рахманинова
Слова И. Бунина (из Шевченко) 
Как светла, как нарядна 
весна!..
Погляди мне в глаза, как бывало, и скажи:
Отчего ты грустна, 
отчего ты так ласкова стала?
О, молчи! Мне не надо признанья…
Я узнал эту 
ласку прощанья…
Я опять одинок!

----------


## Lampada

http://feltzman.narod.ru/kpst.mp3  http://music.tonnel.ru/music/pesni/p...795_tonnel.mp3   *Когда прощаюсь я с тобой...*

----------


## Lampada

*"*ГУЛЯЕВ Юрий Александрович
Солист академического театра оперы и балета Украинской ССР, Большого театра. 
Народный артист Украинской ССР, СССР. 
Лауреат Государственной премии СССР за исполнение концертных программ.
Народный артист СССР (196
Государственная премия СССР (1975) 
КРАТКАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ: 
Юрий Гуляев родился 9 августа 1930 года в Тюмени. 
Учился в музыкальной школе. В 1949 году поступил в Свердловский медицинский институт, но вскоре перешел в консерваторию на вокальный факультет. До четвертого курса Гуляев пел тенором и только позже открылся его прекрасный баритон. На пятом курсе был приглашен в Свердловский театр оперы и балета. 
С 1960 года пел на сцене Государственного Академического театра оперы и балета им. Шевченко, выступал с сольными концертными программами на радио и телевидении. В его репертуаре — оперная и камерная классика, произведения советских композиторов. 
Карьера оперного певца продолжалась в Донецком (1955-1960) и Киевском (1960-1975) оперных театрах. С 1975 года и до конца жизни Гуляев был солистом Большого театра. В его репертуаре - партии Фигаро, Онегина, Мизгиря и многие другие. 
Широкую известность принесла певцу концертная деятельность. Зрителей покоряли его теплый и богатый по тембру баритон, незаурядная внешность, обаятельная улыбка. Репертуар Гуляева составляли народные песни («Вдоль по улице метелица метет», «Дывлюсь я на небо»), русские романсы («Средь шумного бала», «Не лукавьте», «Не пробуждай воспоминаний»), зарубежная классика (Шуман, Григ) и, конечно, современная песня. 
В 1968 году появился музыкально-вокальный цикл песен Александры Пахмутовой на слова Николая Добронравова «Созвездие Гагарина», в который вошли песни «Знаете, каким он парнем был», «Как нас Юра в полет провожал», «Запевала звездных дорог». Песня «Знаете, каким он парнем был» навсегда стала визитной карточкой Гуляева, как и песни «Русское поле», «На безымянной высоте».
Целый цикл произведений написал для него М.Таривердиев. Исполнял Гуляев песни Т. Хренникова, Г. Свиридова, Д.Шостаковича, Д. Кабалевского. Юрий Гуляев и сам написал несколько десятков песен, наиболее известные из них - «Воспоминания о полевом оркестре», «Желаю Вам» на стихи Р.Рождественского и цикл песен на стихи С.Есенина («Под окошком месяц», «Дорогая, сядем рядом»). Певец много гастролировал в США, Канаде, Франции, Японии, Бельгии, на Кубе. 
В последние годы жизни Юрий Гуляев приобрёл большую популярность как исполнитель советских песен, наряду с оперным театром. В этой области Юрий Гуляев продолжал традиции таких артистов, как Н.Обухова, М. Рейзен, М.Максакова. 
ПОДРОБНЕЕ:
Огромное влияние на становление певца оказала его мама, Вера Федоровна. Есть такая расхожая формулировка: «Вышел из простой семьи». Простая, да не простая – со своей культурой, со своими традициями, привязанностями, любовью. Его мама знала и любила музыку, сама хорошо пела. И он с детства заучивал те песни и романсы, которые звучали на пластинках. А в их доме звучали голоса и Ляли Черной, и Вари Паниной, и Тамары Церетели, и Сергея Яковлевича Лемешева, которого он боготворил с детства.
Друзья и знакомые Юрия Александровича рассказывают, что он никогда не страдал «звездной» болезнью. Уже став знаменитым певцом, он охотно общался с молодыми, у коллег просил совета, как спеть ту или иную музыкальную фразу — со стороны, мол, видней. И это притом, что Гуляев был невероятно популярен во всех сферах своей деятельности: как оперный артист, камерный певец, исполнитель эстрадных шлягеров и как автор популярных песен. Вспомним, что он мог дать в каком-нибудь городе бывшего СССР пятнадцать концертов подряд на стадионе в 15 тысяч зрителей, и каждый день были аншлаги. А еще у Юрия Александровича были золотые руки. Смастерить ли по бедности проигрыватель для грампластинок и тумбочку под него, разобрать ли и собрать по винтику автомашину — все ладилось у Гуляева.
Для многих певец казался улыбчивым, счастливым и беззаботным. 
Юрий Гуляев обладал красивым голосом, музыкальной культурой. Стремление передать мысль песни, её поэтический образ, внимание к слову, благородный темперамент и выразительность — характерные черты его манеры. 
Но путь на большую сцену был для него не из легких.
Александра Пахмутова говорила о певце: «Юру отличает большое уважение к герою песни, в его исполнении это всегда человек высоко интеллектуальный и исключительно богатый душой, а, по-моему, именно в этом — существо облика нашего молодого современника…»
"…Как ужасно непростительно мы в будничной суете невнимательны друг к другу", - писала И. К. Архипова, вспоминая о Юрии Гуляеве. Сейчас, по прошествии многих лет после его ухода вспоминается: почему со столь угнетающе-неизменной закономерностью не получается воздать Артисту должное при жизни? Почему невозможно сделать это по-настоящему, сердцем и душой, не в виде ставших почти обязательными панегириков со стороны критики и знатоков вокала, не принимая во внимание многочисленные награды и регалии?
Достижения Гуляева воспринимаются как данность, никто не задумывается о заплаченной за них цене. Весь облик певца - светлый, наполненный особой, магически притягивающей харизматичностью - совершенно не ассоциируется с резкими изломами его очень непростой судьбы. 
После десятилетки поступил в Свердловский медицинский институт. Там принимал активное участие в художественной самодеятельности. Именно тогда юноше посоветовали учиться пению профессионально. Юрий поступил в Свердловскую консерваторию и... дело чуть не закончилось психологическим стрессом. Всех сокурсников после экзаменов поздравляют с высокими оценками, а к Гуляеву никто не подходит. У него одни тройки. В чем же дело? Оказывается, педагог неправильно определил его голос. Из-за необычайно широкого диапазона, позволяющего брать высокое теноровое «до», его, баритона, учили как тенора. Поэтому голосовые связки у юноши быстро уставали. Отсюда и плохие оценки по пению. Профессор Фрида Образцовская единственная из приемной комиссии поняла, в чем дело. Она взяла неудачника на пятом курсе в свой класс и так его прекрасно подготовила, что Юрию Гуляеву после выпуска предложили сразу стать солистом Свердловской оперы. 
Постепенно, но уверенно входил молодой вокалист в баритоновый репертуар, начиная с Моралеса в "Кармен" и доходя до Елецкого в "Пиковой даме", Валентина в "Фаусте", - партий, которые потом будут спеты им в Большом театре и в которых ему откроются действительно большие высоты. 
Проработав там год, молодой певец переехал в Донецк. Это был 1956 год. 
1959 год становится памятным благодаря победе на соревновании вокалистов в рамках Всемирного фестиваля молодежи и студентов, проходившего в Вене - 29-летний Юрий Гуляев получил золотую медаль. В. В. Барсова, входившая в жюри отборочного прослушивания претендентов на поездку в австрийскую столицу, сказала о нем буквально следующее: "Это будущий великий певец". А ведь тогда, в отличие от сегодняшней реальности, подобные определения и эпитеты вовсе не было принято употреблять неоправданно широко, едва ли не разбрасываясь ими. Тогда эти слова Мастера тем более походили на начинавшееся сбываться пророчество.  
А в 60-м состоялась Декада украинского искусства в Москве. Тут-то счастливый случай позволил молодому артисту блеснуть во всей красе. Рассказывает очевидец, лучший друг Юрия Гуляева, народный артист Украины, дирижер Вадим ГНЕДАШ. 
— После концерта пригласили всю нашу украинскую делегацию на банкет на Воробьевых горах к Хрущеву. Поскольку гостей было очень много, все перебрались в большой зал. Его перегораживал стол с закусками, за которым стояли артисты и гости. Пиршествовало все политбюро во главе с Хрущевым. На банкете присутствовали тогдашние партийные чины: Ворошилов, Буденный, Брежнев. Они зазывали к своему столу артистов, чтобы те в микрофон пели. Фортепиано в этом зале не было. Сначала Николай Ворвулев спел песню без аккомпанемента, потом еще кто-то... Хозяева не очень довольны... Вдруг слышу разговор: Иван Семенович Козловский говорит: «Я позвоню знакомому баянисту, чтобы он выручил». Приехал баянист через 15 минут, но он по слуху не умел играть. Тогда секретарь ЦК Украины Скаба подозвал Гуляева, с которым был хорошо знаком, и предложил стать аккомпаниатором. И вот Юра, солист оперы, берет баян и без нот, по слуху (а он у него был отменный), сначала аккомпанировал себе, а потом всем украинским артистам. И уже до конца вечера он не снимал с плеч баян. Ворошилов, который прекрасно знал романсы, все время контролировал Юру, чтобы он куплеты не пропускал. После того «концерта» 26-летнему Гуляеву присвоили звание заслуженного артиста Украины и предложили переехать в Киев... 
На сцене Национальной оперы Украины певец стал настоящей звездой. 
Здесь его ожидало не простое "повторение пройденного", но происходящее на еще более высоком уровне общение с товарищами по творчеству, среди которых Е. Чавдар, Б. Гмыря, Л. Руденко, Е. Червонюк, Б. Руденко, В. Третьяк, "голосовые" коллеги Д. Гнатюк, А. Мокренко и многие другие. С этим периодом очень много будет связано у Юрия Александровича. Это и свыше десяти оперных партий, в числе которых те же Фигаро, Валентин (прошедший, кстати сказать, с Гуляевым от Донецкой оперы до Большого) и так и не увиденный, к огромному сожалению, москвичами Папагено из "Волшебной флейты" В. А. Моцарта. Это - концертные программы, работа в студиях грамзаписи, звание народного артиста СССР в то время, когда им не был перейден еще сорокалетний рубеж. А еще, может быть, самое главное, - первый выход на сцену главного театра страны в 1971 году…  
— Мы были дублерами, — вспоминает народный артист СССР Анатолий МОКРЕНКО. — Пели один и тот же репертуар в театре. Когда я, молодой певец, пришел в Киевскую оперу, то Юрий Гуляев и Дмитрий Гнатюк были уже очень популярными артистами. Они хотели выступать не только в нашем театре, но и петь в концертах, ездить на гастроли, поэтому мое появление в труппе они приняли очень хорошо. Я вспоминаю, как впервые его услышал в партии Валентина в опере «Фауст». У Юры был лирический баритон, и его голос был очень красив. Мы, баритоны, никогда не ссорились, не интриговали, а жили дружно. Знали, что всегда можем подстраховать друг друга. 
Гуляев на сцене казался рубахой-парнем, а на самом деле он был тонкий лирик. Трепетно относился он к своей матери, что был патриотом родного города — Тюмени. Часто туда ездил. Он был замечательным товарищем и человеком слова. Открытый, улыбчивый, но не допускал панибратства. Юра прекрасно знал поэзию, виртуозно играл на баяне, без акцента пел по-украински, сам сочинял музыку. На концертах публика его не отпускала, пока певец не исполнит «Знаете, каким он парнем был» Александры Пахмутовой и «Романтики», «Бригантина» Игоря Шамо. Он блестяще пел романсы, арии, народные песни. 
Поводом для отъезда Гуляева в Москву стала разгромная рецензия в одной из киевских газет после премьеры «Евгения Онегина». Критик ополчился не только на Ирину Молостову, поставившую эту оперу Чайковского, но и на исполнителя главной роли — Юрия Гуляева. Певец очень переживал, что его трактовку образа рецензент не понял. Юра был творческой натурой и болезненно переносил несправедливость. И он решил доказать, что станет звездой в Большом театре. Во всяком случае, с переездом в Россию он чаще стал сниматься на Центральном телевидении, звучать по радио. А мы, в Киеве, потеряли великолепного певца. Был у Юрия еще один личный повод перебраться в Москву. У Гуляева единственный сын, которого тоже звали Юрой, был тяжело болен (инвалид с детства). Ради него певец уехал, т. к. в столице ему обещали помочь с лечением ребенка. Юра обожал своего сына, страдал из-за него... 
Оставленные им записи, его спектакли созданные им сценические образы при всей многогранности таланта он - прежде всего служитель Великой Оперы. В соперничестве, пусть и негласном, заочном, со многими другими первоклассными баритонами ему приходилось весьма нелегко. Невозможно было просто идти проторенными путями - правильными, но открытыми однажды кем-то другим. Сам певец, по его собственному признанию, любил представить, "…"показать" весь характер сразу", в целом. Однако это не означало, что исполнитель "обрушивался" на слушателя, не давая ему возможности и вникнуть в происходящее на сцене. Скорее всего, речь могла идти о намерении с самого начала обозначить и выделить наиболее важные черты персонажа, основополагающие моменты роли с целью показать их в дальнейшем развитии.  
Каким образом могло получиться так, что не встретилось ни одной - по крайней мере, выполненной в студии и изданной официально, - полной оперной записи с его участием? Сейчас остается лишь недоумевать по этому поводу. Многих партий он так и не спел.  
Очень многое делает для памяти этого замечательного человека Фонд русской классики его имени при активнейшем участии жены певца Ларисы Максимовны, незаменимая поддержка которой чувствовалась Юрием Александровичем многие годы, сына Юрия Гуляева-младшего, а также спонсорских организаций. Издаются записи, расширяется его дискография, выходят печатные материалы, - и если мы постоянно продолжаем узнавать об этом человеке нечто новое, то перед нами не кто иной, как наш настоящий современник. 
Это был неординарный человек и легендарный певец. 
Мог ли провинциальный мальчишка знать, что пройдет не так уж много времени и он, став солистом Большого театра, будет выступать с Лемешевым на одной сцене? Об их необыкновенно теплых, дружеских отношениях мне рассказала вдова певца Лариса Гуляева. Однажды был такой случай. Закончился художественный совет, все артисты разъезжались из театра, а про Лемешева в суете забыли. Он стоит один... Юрий Александрович не знал, как поступить. Подойти – вроде неудобно. Потом подошел и спросил: «Можно, Сергей Яковлевич, я вас до дома довезу?» Лемешев благодарно улыбнулся: «Да, большое спасибо, Юрочка!» 
Все, кто близко знал Юрия Гуляева, утверждают, что он был напрочь лишен зависти, напротив, умел радоваться за своих коллег. Породистый, необыкновенно красивый внешне, Юрий Гуляев умел вести себя как лорд и при этом никогда не довлел над людьми. Все чувствовали себя с ним на равных. Он легко находил общий язык с каждым, ему не важно было, кто перед ним, уборщица или министр культуры. Когда ему сказали, что Фурцева недовольна тем, что Гуляев поет «Семеновну» с эстрадным ансамблем, он напрямую выразил свое отношение: «Дура ваша Фурцева». Доброхоты тут же, конечно, донесли эти слова до сведения «госпожи министерши». Они потом долго не разговаривали. 
После приезда в Москву Юрий Гуляев полгода жил в гостиницах... В перерывах между концертами и спектаклями делал записи на Всесоюзном радио. Но счастья Москва певцу, как рассказывают его друзья, не принесла. В то время в Большом театре была огромная труппа, а солистов, которые ногами открывают двери в высокие кабинеты, девать было некуда. По три года в очереди стояли, чтобы на сцену выйти. (Сейчас, правда, ситуация не лучше.) А тут еще чужак появился... Начались интриги, ролей удалось сыграть немного. Он стал больше выступать с концертами, объездил весь СССР. Именно Гуляев был первым исполнителем многих эстрадных песен... Но стало подводить здоровье: астма, мучившая Юрия Александровича еще в Киеве, разыгралась. Все это укоротило его земной путь... 
На досуге его любимыми занятиями были шахматы и игра на пианино. Сочинял музыку, причем был очень строг по отношению к себе. Говорил: «Если композитору достаточно написать на тройку – это будет моей пятеркой, но если я напишу на пятерку, это будет всего лишь тройка». Его песни: «Желаю вам» и «Воспоминание о полковом оркестре» звучат и сегодня. Из писателей больше всех любил Чехова и Есенина. Не случайно в облике самого Юрия Гуляева есть и чеховская мягкость, интеллигентность, и широта есенинской души. До конца своих дней обожал водить машину. 
Он умер, сидя за рулем. Выезжал из гаража и почувствовал себя плохо. Ему показалось, что начался приступ астмы, и он вытащил из кармана алупент. Но это была не астма, а сердце. Смерть наступила почти мгновенно. 
Юрий Гуляев похоронен в Москве, на Ваганьковском кладбище.*"*   http://www.forumklassika.ru/showthread.php?t=16612

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3cWYQICG2g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF2-3pE9eZs http://download.pakhmutova.ru/mp3/1973/ ... ulyaev.mp3    *Ты моя мелодия* 
Ты моя мелодия, я твой преданный Орфей 
Дни, что нами пройдены 
Помнят свет нежности твоей 
Все как дым растаяло 
Голос твой теряется вдали 
Что тебя заставило забыть мелодию любви 
Ты мое сомнение, тайна долгого пути 
Сквозь дожди осенние слышу я горькое прости 
Зорь прощальных зарево 
Голос твой теряется вдали 
Что тебя заставило забыть мелодию любви 
Ты моя мелодия я твой преданный Орфей 
Дни что нами пройдены 
Помнят свет нежности твоей 
Стань моей Вселенною, смолкнувшие струны оживи 
Сердцу вдохновенному верни мелодию любви 
Стань моей Вселенною, смолкнувшие струны оживи 
Сердцу вдохновенному верни мелодию любви

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOK6hCzXbak  *Вечный огонь*  
Свет 
Вечного огня, 
жар 
вещего костра, 
тебе рассвет - 
родня. 
Тебе заря - 
сестра. ... 
Восстав из-под земли 
в пороховом 
дыму, 
погибшие 
пришли 
к подножью твоему. 
Сквозь дальние огни, 
сквозь ржавые бинты 
в упор 
глядят 
они, 
как полыхаешь 
ты... 
Снега идут сквозь них. 
Года идут сквозь них. 
Ты правильно возник! 
Ты вовремя возник! 
Их прошлый 
непокой, 
несбывшийся 
простор 
сейчас в тебе, 
огонь. 
Сейчас в тебе, 
костер... 
Не станет пусть 
в веках 
ни уголка, 
ни дня, 
куда б 
не проникал 
свет 
Вечного огня!.. 
Я знаю, что хочу. 
Я, 
голову склоня, 
гляжу 
в глаза 
огня 
и медленно шепчу: 
"Всем 
сбившимся 
с пути, 
всем 
рухнувшим 
с коня 
дорогу освети, 
свет 
Вечного огня. 
Замерзших отогрей. 
Оружье закали. 
К наивным 
будь 
добрей. 
Зарвавшихся 
спали..."  
Не верю я 
пока 
в переселенье душ... 
Но ты - 
наверняка! - 
в огне 
ракетных 
дюз! 
На кончике пера. 
На утреннем 
лугу... 
Свет 
Вечного костра, 
Мы у тебя 
в долгу. 
В долгу за каждый вздох 
и прежде, 
и теперь... 
И если я тебе 
не выплачу свой долг, 
тогда убей меня 
и прокляни меня, 
жар 
вещего костра. 
Свет 
Вечного огня.   *Роберт Рождественский*  
(Гудящий 
над строкой, 
не сказанной 
никем, 
мятущийся огонь, 
ты для меня - 
рентген! 
Рентген - 
пока дано 
держать в руках 
перо, 
когда 
черным - черно, 
когда 
белым - бело...)

----------


## Lampada

http://download.pakhmutova.ru/mp3/1963/ ... ulyaev.mp3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqXd9UJtqOA   *ЛЭП-500     *  
С. Гребенников, Н. Добронравов 
Седина в проводах от инея…
ЛЭП-500 — не простая линия,
И ведём мы её с ребятами
По таёжным дебрям глухим.  
По ночам у села Покосного 
Хороводят берёзки с соснами, 
И с мужскою усмешкой горькою 
На них мы глядим. 
Сквозь таёжные зори мглистые
Тянем к людям мы солнце чистое,
И встают зори над опорами
Под моей озябшей рукой.  
Повернув выключатель в комнате, 
Вы о нашем зимовье вспомните! 
…Если б жёлтый глазок вольфрамовый 
Мог пахнуть тайгой! 
Нет невест у ребят отчаянных,
Только в песне порой встречаем их.
Проводов голубыми пальцами
Мы, девчата, тянемся к вам…  
…А в тайге горизонты синие, 
ЛЭП-500 — не простая линия… 
Но пускай тот, кто не был в ЛЭПии, 
Завидует нам!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN-GzWlyRaE   *Я люблю тебя, жизнь...*
слова К. Ваншенкина, музыка Э. Колмановского 
Я люблю тебя, жизнь,
Что само по себе и не ново.
Я люблю тебя, жизнь,
Я люблю тебя снова и снова.
Вот уж окна зажглись,
Я шагаю с работы устало.
Я люблю тебя, жизнь,
И хочу, чтобы лучше ты стала. 
Мне немало дано:
Ширь земли и равнина морская.
Мне известна давно
Бескорыстная дружба мужская.
В звоне каждого дня
Как я счастлив, что нет мне покоя -
Есть любовь у меня,
Жизнь, ты знаешь, что это такое. 
Как поют соловьи,
Полумрак, поцелуй на рассвете
И вершина любви -
Это чудо великое - дети!
Вновь мы с ними пройдем
Детство, юность, вокзалы, причалы,
Будут внуки... Потом
Все опять повторится сначала. 
Ах, как годы летят!
Мы грустим, седину замечая.
Жизнь, ты помнишь солдат,
Что погибли, тебя защищая?
Так ликуй и вершись
В трубных звуках весеннего гимна.
Я люблю тебя, жизнь,
И надеюсь, что это взаимно.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZkqXKHJPH8    *Три товарища*  
А. Пахмутова, Н. Добронравов 
Если рядом со мной
Три товарища,
Не страшны мне ни льды,
Ни пожарища.
Где один не пройдёшь,
Где не справишься,
Мне на помощь придут
Три товарища. 
Первый друг у меня —
Солнце красное,
Клевете и вражде
Неподвластное.
Верю правде его
Обжигающей,
И надёжней его
Нет товарища. 
Пусть в грядущие дни
Путь неведомый, —
Друг второй у меня,
Сердцу преданный,
Я в пути совершу
Невозможное.
Вечный долг у людей —
Даль дорожная! 
Третий друг у меня — 
Песня гордая,
Всем чужим голосам
Непокорная.
Тот напев огневой
И таинственный, —
О тебе, о родной,
О единственной. 
…Будешь соколом жить,
Не состаришься,
Если рядом с тобой
Три товарища.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxcl5zxn520  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kcgjgi-CKKE   *Островок*  *Константин Бальмонт  *  
Из моря смотрит островок,
Его зеленые уклоны
Украсил трав густых венок,
Фиалки, анемоны.
Над ним сплетаются листы,
Вокруг него чуть плещут волны. 
Деревья грустны, как мечты,
Как статуи, безмолвны.
Здесь еле дышит ветерок,
Сюда гроза не долетает,
И безмятежный островок
Все дремлет, засыпает.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqSCRA8iWh4   *ЗДЕСЬ ХОРОШО*  
Музыка Сергея Рахманинова
Слова Г. Галиной 
Здесь хорошо…
Взгляни, вдали огнем
Горит река;
Цветным ковром луга легли,
Белеют облака. 
Здесь нет людей…
Здесь тишина…
Здесь только Бог да я.
Цветы, да старая сосна,
Да ты, мечта моя!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1MdX83ZVXI   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVUDN7qZQTM    *Не может быть!*  
Слова Аполлона Майкова 
Не может быть! Не может быть! 
Она жива!.. сейчас проснётся... 
Смотрите:  хочет говорить, 
Откроет глазки, улыбнётся,  
Меня увидит, обоймёт 
И вдруг, поняв, что плач мой значит,
Ласкаясь, нежно мне шепнёт: 
"Какой смешной! О чём он плачет!.."  
Но нет!.. лежит... тиха, нема, 
Недвижна...

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wvpy6yx3grM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0oZ7VqdkRk   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbdnqZMU004  
Музыка* Сергея Рахманинова*
Слова *Федора Тютчева* 
Всё отнял у меня казнящий Бог: 
Здоровье, силу воли, воздух, сон, 
Одну тебя при мне оставил 
Он, чтоб я Ему ещё молиться мог.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlxwV5P-5w4   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soPJJXArjZM    *Победитель*  
Слова Василия Жуковского
Музыка М.И. Глинки, Н.Н. Черепнина  
Сто красавиц светлооких 
Председали на турнире. 
Все - цветочки полевые,
А моя одна как роза. 
На неё глядел я смело, 
Как орёл глядит на солнце. 
Как от щёк моих горячих 
Разгоралося забрало! 
Как рвалось пробиться сердце 
Сквозь тяжёлый, твёрдый панцирь! 
Светлых взоров тихий пламень 
Стал душе моей пожаром; 
Сладкошепчущие речи 
Стали серди бурным вихрем; 
И она - младое утро - 
Стала мне грозой могучей; 
Я помчался, я ударил - 
И ничто не устояло.  
1822  
Перевод одноименного стихотворения немецкого поэта-романтика Людвига Уланда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE0AEcerSS4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtu4dYAcATI    *Как сладко с тобою мне быть...*
Слова П. Рындина 
Как сладко с тобою мне быть
И молча душой погружаться 
В лазурные очи твои.
Всю пылкость, все страсти души
Так сильно они выражают, 
Как слово не выразит их.
И сердце трепещет невольно 
При виде тебя. 
Люблю я смотреть на тебя:
Так много в улыбке отрады
И неги в движеньях твоих.
Напрасно хочу заглушить
Порывы душевных волнений
И сердце рассудком унять...
Не слушает сердце рассудка
При виде тебя. 
Нежданною чудной звездой 
Явилася ты предо мною
И жизнь озарила мою.
Сияй же, указывай путь,
Веди к непривычному счастью
Того, кто надежды не знал, 
И сердце утонет в восторге
При виде тебя.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1DS8vBgBE0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3LILa6tx5w   *Жаворонок*
(слова Н. Кукольника, музыка М. Глинки) 
Между небом и землёй
Песня раздаётся,
Неисходною струёй
Громче, громче льётся. 
Не видать певца полей!
Где поёт так громко
Над подружкою своей
Жаворонок звонкий. 
Ветер песенку несёт,
А кому — не знает.
Та, к кому она, поймёт.
От кого — узнает. 
Лейся ж, песенка моя,
Песнь надежды сладкой...
Кто-то вспомнит про меня
И вздохнёт украдкой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_cNPK-8vsE    *К Молли*  
Музыка Михаила Глинки
Слова Нестора Кукольника 
Не требуй песен от певца, 
Когда житейские волненья 
Замкнули вещие уста 
Для радости и вдохновенья,  
И если чувства мирный сон 
Нарушишь страстию великой, - 
Не пенье, нет! Раздастся стон, 
Иль женский плач, иль хохот дикий.  
Но если, гордость затая, 
Певца живым участьем встретишь, 
И хоть притворно, хоть шутя, 
Надеждой жизнь его осветишь,  
Ярче молний, жарче пламени, 
Бурным потоком польются слова; 
Песни звонкие, песни громкие, 
Грома сильней, огласят небеса.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EADFNT1tCAw    *Скажи, зачем...*  
Романс М.Глинки, 
Слова С.Голицына  
Скажи, зачем явилась ты 
Очам моим, младая Лила, 
И вновь знакомые мечты 
Души заснувшей пробудила, 
Скажи, зачем? Скажи, зачем?  
Над страстию моей шутя, 
Зачем с ума меня ты сводишь, 
Когда ж любуюсь на тебя, 
Ты взор с холодностью отводишь, 
Скажи, зачем? Скажи, зачем?  
Скажи, зачем? Нет, погоди! 
Хочу продлить я заблужденье; 
Удар жестокий отврати: 
Удвоишь ты мое мученье, 
Сказав, зачем, сказав, зачем, 
Удвоишь ты мое мученье, 
Сказав, зачем, сказав, зачем, 
Удвоишь ты мое мученье, 
Сказав, зачем, сказав, зачем.

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1730307.html?v= ... f6e23e6571  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-6P88NZelw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjqUuBXTJBk    *Что стоишь, качаясь*, 
Тонкая рябина, 
Головой склоняясь 
До самого тына. 
А через дорогу, 
За рекой широкой 
Так же одиноко 
Дуб стоит высокий.  
Как бы мне, рябине, 
К дубу перебраться.
Я б тогда не стала 
Гнуться и качаться. 
Тонкими ветвями 
Я б к нему прижалась 
И с его листами 
День и ночь шепталась.  
Но нельзя рябине 
К дубу перебраться, 
Знать, ей, сиротине, 
Век одной качаться.

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2649365.html?v= ... f296db417c  
Ария Жермона из "Травиаты"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGHD-jP6iyg  http://rutube.ru/tracks/2652496.html?v= ... d91e0f2d20   *Меж высоких хлебов...*  
Меж высоких хлебов затерялося
Небогатое наше село.
Горе горькое по свету шлялося
И нечаянно к нам забрело. 
Ой, беда приключилася страшная,
Мы такой не видали вовек:
Голова ль ты моя, бесшабашная –
Застрелился чужой человек! 
Суд приехал… допросы – тошнехонько,
Догадались деньжонок собрать.
Осмотрел его лекарь скорёхонько
И велел где-нибудь закопать. 
Меж двумя хлебородными нивами,
Где прошёл неширокий долок,
Под большими плакучими ивами
Успокоился бедный стрелок. 
Будут песни к нему хороводные 
Из села на заре долетать,
Будут нивы ему хлебородные
Безгреховные сны навевать.

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/pri.mp3  http://rutube.ru/tracks/2652579.html?v= ... afd77448c4  
А. Пушкин *Признание* 
Я вас люблю - хоть я бешусь, 
Хоть это труд и стыд напрасный, 
И в этой глупости несчастной 
У ваших ног я признаюсь! 
Мне не к лицу и не по летам 
Пора, пора мне быть умней! 
Но узнаю по всем приметам 
Болезнь любви в душе моей: 
Без вас мне скучно, - я зеваю; 
При вас мне грустно, - я терплю; 
И, мочи нет, сказать желаю, 
Мой ангел, как я вас люблю! 
...

----------


## Lampada

Русская народная песня   *Вдоль да по речке,*
Вдоль да по Казанке
Сизый зелень плывет.
Ой, да люли, люли,
Ой, да люли, люли,-
Сизый селезень плывет.
Вдоль да по бережку,
Вдоль да по крутому
Добрый молодец идет.
Сашенька, Машенька,
Душенька, Парашенька,-
Добрый молодец идет. 
Чешет он кудри,
Чешет он русы
Частым гребнем - гребешком.
Три деревни, два села,
Восемь девок, один я, -
Частым гребнем - гребешком. 
Сам он со кудрями,
Сам он со русыми
Разговаривает.
Ишь ты, поди ж ты,
Что и говоришь ты,
Разговаривает: 
"Кому ж мои кудри,
Кому ж мои русы
Достанутся расчесать?
Эй, чай, примечай,
Куда чайки летят, -
Достанутся расчесать?" 
Доставались кудри,
Доставались русы
Старой бабе расчесать.
То-то да любо,
То-то да любо, -
Старой бабе расчесать. 
Она не умеет,
Она не горазда
Кудри молодцу чесать.
Ой, да люли, люли,
Ой, да люли, люли, -
Кудри молодцу чесать. 
Как она ни чешет,
Как она ни гладит,
Только волосы дерет.
Сашенька, Машенька,
Душенька Парашенька, -
Только волосы дерет. 
Доставались кудри,
Доставались русы
Молодой вдове чесать.
Три деревни, два села,
Восемь девой, один я, -
Молодой вдове чесать. 
Она их не чешет,
Она их не гладит,
Только слезы свои льет.
Ишь ты, поди ж ты,
Что и говоришь ты, -
Только слезы свои льет. 
Доставались кудри,
Доставались русы
Красной девице чесать.
Эй, чай, примечай,
Куда чайки летят,
Красной девице чесать. 
Она их расчешет,
Она их разгладит,
Алой лентой перевьет.
То-то да любо,
ТО-то да любо, -
Алой лентой перевьет. 
Вот она умеет,
Вот она горазда
Кудри русы расчесать!
Ой, да люли, люли,
Ой, да люли, люли, -
Кудри русы расчесать! 
Она их и чешет,
Она их и гладит,
Волос к волосу кладет.
Сашенька, Машенька,
Душенька Парашенька, -
Волос к волосу кладет.

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2652458.html?v= ... 8867683228   *Прощай, радость  *  
       Русская народная песня 
Прощай, радость, жизнь моя!
Слышу, едешь от меня.
Знать, должна с тобой расстаться,
 Тебя мне больше не видать.
    Темна но - ченька!
    Эх, да не спится! 
Сам не знаю, почему
Ты, девчоночка, меня
Ты одна меня тревожишь,
Одна решила мой спокой.
   Темна ноченька!
   Эх, да не спится! 
Вспомни, вспомни майский день,
Мы купаться с милой шли.
И садились на песочек,
На желтый, на мелкой песок...
   Темна ноченька!
   Эх, да не спится!

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2650862.html?v= ... 479b244cfb   
Русская народная песня  *Бывали дни веселые* —
Гулял я, молодец,
Не знал тоски-кручинушки,
Как вольный удалец. 
Бывало, спашешь пашенку,
Лошадок уберешь,
А сам тропой знакомою
В заветный дом пойдешь. 
Иду, там дожидается
Красавица моя,
Глаза полуоткрытые,
Румяна и бела. 
Но вот однажды осенью
Пришел любви конец,
И к ней приезжий с ярмарки
Посватался купец. 
Красавица-изменница
Забыла про меня,
Забыла мою хижину,
В хоромы жить пошла. 
Живет у черта старого,
Как в клетке золотой,
Как куколка наряжена,
С распущенной косой. 
Не раз я черта старого
Просил и умолял,
Не раз просил и кланялся,
Но он не уступал. 
И идучи оттудова,
Я точно опьянел,
Всю темную я ноченьку
В раздумье просидел. 
Напала мысль злодейская,
Впотьмах нашел топор,
Простился С отцом, с матерью
И вышел через двор. 
Иду, а ночка темная,
Вдали журчал ручей,
И дело совершилося,
С тех пор я стал злодей... 
В Сибирь меня, на каторгу,
Погонят молодца
За девку черноокую,
За черта - за купца.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Неоконченная песня. Юрий Гуляев (2009) (closed captioned) http://rutube.ru/tracks/1553977.html?v= ... 3ebaf911cf   *Неоконченная песня. Юрий Гуляев*  *Документальный фильм о певце Юрии Гуляеве* (1930 - 1986). *44* минуты
Канал "Россия"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuB_wM3x_j4  http://rutube.ru/tracks/565307.html?v=b ... 1a11dad6fc       *В дороге* 
Слова И. Тургенева 
Музыка - Э. Абаза   *Утро туманное, утро седое*,
Нивы печальные, снегом покрытые...
Нехотя вспомнишь и время былое,
Вспомнишь и лица, давно позабытые. 
Вспомнишь обильные, страстные речи,
Взгляды, так жадно и нежно ловимые,
Первые встречи, последние встречи,
Тихого голоса звуки любимые. 
Вспомнишь разлуку с улыбкою странной,
Многое вспомнишь родное, далекое,
Слушая ропот колес непрестанный,
Глядя задумчиво в небо широкое.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B74ggWHOFio  http://rutube.ru/tracks/2652560.html?v= ... cb8d93baa6  
Слова А. К. Толстого  *Ой, кабы Волга-матушка да вспять побежала!*
Кабы можно, братцы, начать жить сначала!
Ой, кабы зимою цветы расцветали! 
Кабы мы любили да не разлюбляли! 
Кабы дно морское достать да измерить! 
Кабы можно, братцы, красным девкам верить! 
Ой, кабы все бабы были б молодицы! 
Кабы в полугаре поменьше водицы! 
Кабы всегда чарка доходила до рту! 
Да кабы приказных по боку да к черту! 
Да кабы звенели завсегда карманы! 
Да кабы нам, братцы, да свои кафтаны! 
Да кабы голодный всякий день обедал! 
Да батюшка б царь наш всю правду бы ведал!

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3130983.html?v= ... b6a19298bf       
Слова С.Гребенникова, Н.Добронравова  *Твоя нежность*  
Век двадцатый — век больших разлук… 
И тебе сейчас трудней, чем мне, — 
Ждать труднее, чем идти на риск… 
Между нами миллиарды звёзд, 
Между нами радиация, 
Но в небо 
С далёкой земли 
Долетает 
Твоя нежность…  
Может, надо улететь, чтоб знать, 
Сколько в мире алых солнц и лун, 
Может, надо улететь, чтоб знать, 
Как беспомощно мала земля, — 
Но огромна лишь одна земная любовь… 
И здесь, во Вселенной, 
Меня 
Согревает 
Твоя нежность.  
Я лечу, и на меня глядят 
Воспалённые зрачки планет; 
Слышу ласковое пенье звёзд, — 
Светел голос неземных светил… 
Только в мире нет любви 
Сильнее земной, 
И здесь, во Вселенной, 
Меня окрыляет 
Твоя нежность…  
А тебе ещё осталось ждать 
Ровно столько, сколько мне летать…

----------


## Lampada

Разговор о Гуляеве:     http://www.classicalforum.ru/index.php?topic=776.15

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - ЮРИЙ ГУЛЯЕВ - Bariton Yuri Guliyaev - Абсолютный слух (16 минут) 
Незабываемый кумир Юрий Гуляев в программе АБСОЛЮТНЫЙ СЛУХ

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Юрий Гуляев Yuri Gulyayev from Zigeunerweisen Pablo de Sarasate  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFp_2IzCep8   *В мире есть красавица одна...* 
Э. Шентирмай (Венгрия)
Пер. А. Ефременкова. 
В мире есть красавица одна,—
Это ты, души моей весна.
Видно, счастье мне давно судьбой
Быть любимым, милая, тобой. 
Много, много в небе ярких звёзд;
Много, много в поле алых роз.
Но ни звёздам, ни цветам полей
Не сравниться с милою моей.

----------


## Lampada

Mp3   - 55 песен в исполнении Юрия Гуляева

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro7Qtb7dcA4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKi7oT1WQ7Y  http://www.audiopoisk.com/track/urii...lki-mrii-bulo/    *А скільки мрій було*   *Слова:* _Максим Рильський_ *Музика:* _Левко Ревуцький_ 
Проса покошено. Спустіло тихе поле.
Холодні дні з високою блакиттю.
Не повернуть минулого ніколи:
Воно пройшло і вже здається миттю! 
А скільки мрій було зеленою весною.
Як пінились вони, мов золоті потоки!
Вони спливли, і я один з тобою,
Високе небо — синє і високе.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.yurigulyaev.ru/cd_romans/...You%20Want.mp3  
(Н. Шишкин)  *Слушайте, если хотите,* Песню я вам спою.
И в этой песне дивной
Открою всю душу свою, 
Мне так отрадно с вами
Носиться над волнами,
Что в безвозвратную даль
Умчаться мне было б не жаль. 
И этой дивной ночью,
Когда кругом все спит,
Не дремлет мое сердце,
Оно сильнее стучит. 
В душе же так тревожно.
Боюсь, что невозможно
Еще когда-нибудь
Мне эту ночь вернуть

----------


## Lampada

Русский классический романс

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Юрий Гуляев* Ария Онегина*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4PFPeWBpvc   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBlHntz3fs8

----------


## Lampada

*YouTube - Юрий Гуляев Зашумела, разгулялась* Yuri Gulyayev Old Russian Romance      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlyfF1gZWeg    Слова И. Никитина  *Зашумела, разгулялась* В поле непогода; Принакрылась белым снегом Гладкая дорога.  Белым снегом принакрылась, Не осталось следу, Поднялася пыль и вьюга, Не видать и свету.  Да удалому детине Буря не забота: Он проложит путь-дорогу, Лишь была б охота.  Не страшна глухая полночь, Дальний путь и вьюга, Если молодца в свой терем Ждет краса-подруга.  Уж как встретит она гостя Утренней зарею, Обоймет его стыдливо Белою рукою,  Опустивши ясны очи, Друга приголубит… Вспыхнет он – и холод ночи, И весь свет забудет.  _. 1856 г._

----------


## Lampada

*
ЗВЕЗДНОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ  * Музыка Оскара Строка
Слова Анатолия Горохова 
Звенит от ветра осенний воздух,
Уснуть не может продрогший лес.
А ночью ветер срывает звезды
И сыплет звездами с небес. 
Продуло ветром речные дали,
Где мы бродили с тобой вдвоем
И где когда-то мы загадали
На счастье звездное свое. 
Дробится месяц в реке на части,
Разбили ветры воды стекло…
С тех пор, как звезды сулили счастье,
Воды немало утекло. 
С тобой в разлуке не год уж прожит,
И я напрасно чего-то жду.
Должно быть, ветер сорвать не может
Мою счастливую звезду. 
Должно быть, ветер сорвать не может
Мою счастливую звезду.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj3v-nN9D3g 
из к/ф "Инспектор уголовного розыска" (1971)
Муз.: В.Е.Баснер   *Люблю я надежных и верных людей * С душою, открытою настежь, 
Кто в жизни не ищет удобных путей, 
Не верит в доступное счастье. 
Кто с трудной судьбой не по книгам знаком, 
Чье сердце горит, как зарница. 
Кто может из фляги последним глотком
В походе всегда поделиться...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Юрий Гуляев "Дивные очи"      *Дивные очи, очи, как море,*
Так же глубоки и тайны полны! 
Вы предо мною вечно, повсюду,
Вечно, как блеск бирюзовой волны...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Юрий Гуляев - Здесь хорошо  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCYImRGRaY8     *ЗДЕСЬ ХОРОШО*   Музыка Сергея Рахманинова Слова Г. Галиной  Здесь хорошо… Взгляни, вдали огнем Горит река; Цветным ковром луга легли, Белеют облака.  Здесь нет людей… Здесь тишина… Здесь только Бог да я. Цветы, да старая сосна, Да ты, мечта моя!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Юрий Гуляев. Концерт в БЗМК (197 ::   (1 час 38 минут)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Легенды времени. Юрий Гуляев (200 ::

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Я люблю тебя, Россия - Юрий Гуляев YouTube - Юрий Гуляев - Я Люблю Тебя Россия http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/jlr.mp3   *Я люблю тебя, Россия* 
М. Ножкин, Д. Тухманов 
Я люблю тебя, Россия,
Дорогая наша Русь.
Нерастраченная сила,
Неразгаданная грусть.
Ты размахом необъятна,
Нет ни в чём тебе конца.
Ты веками непонятна
Чужеземным мудрецам. 
Много раз тебя пытали,
Быть России иль не быть,
Много раз в тебе пытались
Душу русскую убить,
Но нельзя тебя, я знаю,
Ни сломить, ни запугать.
Ты мне - Родина родная,
Вольной волей дорога. 
Ты добром своим и лаской,
Ты душой своей сильна.
Неразгаданная сказка,
Синеокая страна.
Я б в берёзовые ситцы
Нарядил бы белый свет.
Я привык тобой гордиться,
Без тебя мне счастья нет

----------


## Lampada

SovMusic.ru -   http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/znt.mp3   *Звёзды над тайгой*  
Хмурая тайга, 
Хмурая тайга, 
Скалы грозные да ветры с Ангары. 
Шли мы сквозь снега, 
Шли мы сквозь снега, 
Песней зажигали костры. 
Мы учились в суровые дни 
Песней зажигать костры. 
Шли за днями дни, 
Шли за днями дни, — 
Вот уж высится плотина над рекой. 
Новые огни, 
Новые огни 
Звёздами горят над тайгой. 
Мы с тобою, товарищ, зажгли 
Звёзды над глухой тайгой. 
Будут всё светлей, 
Будут всё светлей 
Звёзды, юностью зажжённые, гореть. 
Родине своей, 
Родине своей 
Можем мы в глаза посмотреть. 
Можем честно и смело, друзья, 
Родине в глаза смотреть.

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi2n_olWSA8   
Published on Jun 12, 2012 by pustinnik50  
Запись с сольного концерта. 1978 г. Музыка, слова Н. 
Римский-Корсаков * Ариозо МИЗГИРЯ из оперы "Снегурочка"
Либретто заимствованно из пьесы А.Н.Островского  
На тёплом, синем море 
У острова Гурмыза, 
Где волны хлещут пену 
О камни скал прибрежных, 
Там на дне морском жемчуг ценный есть.
Водолазов я посылал на дно; 
Одно зерно достали мне - 
В венцах царей такого нет! 
Со мной сменяться хочешь? 
Зерно полцарства стоит. 
Возьми бесценный жемчуг, *
А мне любовь отдай!  
(Из третьего действия)

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEHY_raTdNU   *Фальшивая нота* 
Она всё в любви уверяла.
Не верил, не верил я ей:
Фальшивая нота звучала
И в речи, и в сердце у ней;
И это она понимала...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaEAQFbGmq8  
Музыка *- М. Глинка,* слова* - А. Дельвиг 
Ах ты, ночь ли*,
Ноченька!
Ах ты, ночь ли,
Бурная!
Отчего ты
С вечера
До глубокой
Полночи
Не блистаешь
Звездами,
Не сияешь
Месяцем?
Всё темнеешь
Тучами?
И с тобой, знать,
Ноченька,
Как со мною,
Молодцем,
Грусть-злодейка
Сведалась!
Как заляжет,
Лютая,
Там глубоко
На сердце -
Позабудешь
Девицам
Усмехаться,
Кланяться;
Позабудешь
С вечера
До глубокой
Полночи,
Припевая,
Тешиться
Хороводной
Пляскою!
Нет, взрыдаешь,
Всплачешься,
И, безродный
Молодец,
На постелю
Жесткую,
Как в могилу,
Кинешься!

----------


## Lampada

*http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/aer.mp3  
Г. Гейне  
Вечерком гулять ходила* 
дочь султана молодая,
каждый день она к фонтану шла, 
красою всех пленяя. 
Каждый вечер ей навстречу 
приходил невольник юный,
там, где воды шумно плешут, 
он стоял бледнее смерти. 
Раз к нему княжна подходит, 
опуская очи, молвит:
,,Ты скажи своё мне имя 
и откуда ты явился!`` 
Отвечал он ей: ,,Зовусь Магометом я, 
из Иемена родом,
я из дома бедных Азров, 
полюбив, мы умираем!``

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/vjd.mp3  
Николай Михайлович Языков  _А. И. Готовцевой_  *Влюблен я, дева-красота!*
В твой разговор живой и страстный,
В твой голос ангельски-прекрасный,
В твои румяные уста! 
Дай мне тобой налюбоваться,
Твоих наслушаться речей,
Упиться песнию твоей,
Твоим дыханьем надышаться._
1829_

----------


## Lampada

*http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/zsv.mp3  
Жалобно стонет ветер осенний * _Слова М. Пугачев_ _Музыка А. Михайлов_ 
Жалобно стонет ветер осенний,
Листья кружатся поблекшие.
Сердце наполнилось чувством томления:
Помнится счастье утекшее. 
Помнятся летние ночи веселые,
Нежные речи приветные,
Очи лазурные, рученьки белые,
Ласки любви бесконечные. 
Всё, что, бывало, любил беззаветно я,
Всё, во что верилось мне,
Все эти ласки и речи приветные
Были лишь грезы одне! 
Медленно кружатся листья осенние,
Ветер в окошко стучит...
Память о тех счастливых мгновениях
Душу мою бередит.

----------


## Lampada

*С. В. Рахманинов.* 
Каватина Алеко из оперы "Алеко".   
Uploaded by seralex101 on Jul 20, 2011

----------


## Lampada

П. И. Чайковский.
 Ариозо Мазепы из оперы "Мазепа".   
Uploaded by *seralex101* on Jul 22, 2011

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D5dU71K9SM  
Украинская народная песня "От села до села"  
Uploaded by igrov on Aug 9, 2010

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGqllCwTuNE 
Uploaded by igrov on Aug 9, 2010    
НЕ ВЕРЬ МНЕ, ДРУГ... *  
(Слова А. К. Толстого) 
Не верь мне, друг, когда в избытке горя,
Я говорю, что разлюбил тебя.
В отлива час не верь измене моря,
Оно к земле воротится, любя. 
Уж я тоскую, прежней страсти полный,
Мою свободу вновь тебе отдам -
И уж бегут с обратным шумом волны
Издалека к любимым берегам

----------


## Lampada

* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYJF19szQ8E  
http://rutube.ru/tracks/174344.html?v=958d76d0357fe5fb658615beb7e3e72e   http://rutube.ru/tracks/174344.html    
СРЕДИ ДОЛИНЫ РОВНЫЯ * Слова Алексея Мерзлякова
Музыка - О.Козловский   
Среди долины ровныя,
На гладкой высоте,
Цветет, растет 
высокий дуб
В могучей красоте. 
Высокий дуб, развесистый,
Один у 
всех в глазах;
Один, один, бедняжечка, 
Как рекрут на 
часах! 
Взойдет ли красно солнышко – 
Кого под тень принять?
Ударит 
ли погодушка – 
Кто будет защищать? 
Ни сосенки кудрявыя,
Ни ивки 
близ него,
Ни кустики зеленые 
Не вьются вкруг него. 
Ах, скучно 
одинокому
И дереву расти!
Ах, горько, горько молодцу
Без милой жизнь 
вести! 
Есть много сребра, золота –
Кого им подарить?
Есть много 
славы, почестей –
Но с кем их разделить? 
Встречаюсь ли с знакомыми 
–
Поклон, да был таков;
Встречаюсь ли с пригожими –
Поклон да пара 
слов. 
Одних я сам пугаюся,
Другой бежит меня.
Все други, все 
приятели
До черного лишь дня! 
Где ж сердцем отдохнуть могу,
Когда 
гроза взойдет?
Друг нежный спит в сырой земле,
На помощь не 
придет! 
Ни роду нет, ни племени
В чужой мне стороне;
Не ластится 
любезная
Подруженька ко мне! 
Не плачется от радости
Старик, глядя 
на нас;
Не вьются вкруг малюточки,
Тихохонько резвясь! 
Возьмите же 
всё золото,
Все почести назад;
Мне родину, мне милую,
Мне милой дайте 
взгляд! 
1810

----------


## Lampada

Не ветер, вея с высоты... 
Uploaded by *dremliuk75* on Nov  8, 2011  
Фрагмент худ. фильма "Украинская рапсодия", реж. С.Параджанов,  1961 г. 
В роли Вадима Чайки - Юрий Гуляев. 
Романс на музыку Н.Римского-Корсакова и слова А.Пушкина.

----------


## Lampada

*Незабытая песня  *  Музыка М. Блантер, слова M. Матусовский. 
Дождь пробежал по деревьям и крышам,
Всё заметая промокшей листвой...
Может быть в клубе, а может быть в парке притихшем,
Где-то играет оркестр духовой... 
Вновь я услышал знакомую песню,
Ту, что когда-то любил и берёг,
И предо мною как-будто в тумане воскресли
Годы скитаний и годы тревог. 
Дышит прохладою полночь сырая,
Время шумит над моей головой...
То всё слышнее, то снова, почти замирая,
Где-то играет оркестр духовой...  
1963

----------


## Lampada

Дорогая, сядем рядом... 
Uploaded by dremliuk75 on Nov 9, 201
______________________________   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frpZq_j0uLE

----------


## Lampada

Три поради (укр.) - Три совета
Муз. И.Шамо - сл. Ю.Рыбчинского   
Uploaded by *dremliuk75* on Oct 15, 2011

----------


## Lampada

http://yurigulyaev.ru/cd_aria/07-Track07.mp3       Ария Елецкого   
Я вас люблю, люблю безмерно,
Без вас не мыслю дня прожить.
И подвиг силы беспримерной
Готов сейчас для вас свершить,
Но знайте: сердца вашего свободу
Ничем я не хочу стеснять,
Готов скрываться вам в угоду
И пыл ревнивых чувств унять,
На все, на все для вас готов!
Не только любящим супругом,
Слугой полезным иногда,
Желал бы я быть вашим другом
И утешителем всегда. 
Но ясно вижу, чувствую теперь я,
Куда себя в мечтах завлек,
Как мало в вас ко мне доверья,
Как чужд я вам и как далек!
Ах, я терзаюсь этой далью,
Состражду вам я всей душой,
Печалюсь вашей я печалью
И плачу вашею слезой...
Ах, я терзаюсь этой далью,
Состражду вам я всей душой! 
Я вас люблю, люблю безмерно,
Без вас не мыслю дня прожить,
Я подвиг силы беспримерной
Готов сейчас для вас свершить!

----------


## Lampada

http://yurigulyaev.ru/cd_glinka_raxm/12-Track12.mp3

----------


## Lampada

http://yurigulyaev.ru/cd_romanschaik/Track11.mp3

----------


## Lampada

http://yurigulyaev.ru/cd_romanschaik/Track13.mp3

----------


## Lampada

Ария Игоря 
Александр Бородин 
Ни сна, ни отдыха измученной душе,  
Мне ночь не шлёт надежды и спасенья, 
Всё прошлое я вновь переживаю  
Один в тиши ночей. 
И божья знаменья угрозу, 
И бранной славы пир весёлый,  
Свою победу над врагом. 
И бранной славы горестный конец,  
Погром, и рану, и мой плен! 
И гибель всех моих полков, 
Честно за родину головы сложивших...  
Погибло всё: и честь моя, и слава,  
Позором стал я земли родной. 
Плен! Постыдный плен! 
Вот удел отныне мой, 
Да мысль, что все винят меня.  
О, дайте, дайте мне свободу!  
Я мой позор сумею искупить. 
Спасу я честь свою и славу, 
Я Русь от недруга спасу! 
Ты одна, голубка-Лада, 
Ты одна винить не станешь,  
Сердцем чутким всё поймёшь ты, 
Всё ты мне простишь. 
В терему своём высоком 
Вдаль глаза ты проглядела, 
Друга ждёшь ты и дни и ночи,  
Горько слёзы льёшь!  
Ужели день за днём влачить в плену бесплодно?  
И знать, что враг терзает Русь! 
Враг - что лютый барс! 
Стонет Русь в когтях могучих, 
И в том она винит меня!...  
О, дайте, дайте мне свободу! 
Я свой позор сумею искупить. 
Я Русь от недруга спасу!  
Ни сна, ни отдыха измученной душе, 
Мне ночь не шлёт надежды на спасенье, 
Лишь прошлое я вновь переживаю  
Один в тиши ночей. 
И нет исхода мне, 
Ох, тяжко, тяжко мне! 
Тяжко сознанье бессилья моего...

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKv-hEUEQ_4   *Гуде вітер вельми в полі,*
Реве, ліс ламає.
Плаче козак молоденький, 
Долю проклинає.
Гуде вітер вельми в полі,
Реве, ліс ламає.
Козак нудиться сердешний,
Що робить не знає. 
Гуде вітер вельми в полі,
Реве, ліс ламає.
Козак стогне, бідолаха,
Сам собі гадає.
Ревеш, вітре, та не плачеш,
Бо тобі не тяжко,
Ти не знаєш в світі горя,
Та тобі й не важко. 
Одірви ж од серця тугу,
Рознеси по полю,
Щоб не плакався я, бідний,
На нещасну долю!
А коли цього не зробиш,
Кинь мене у море  
Нехай зо мною потоне
Моє люте горе!..

----------


## Lampada

*Ария графа ди Луны из оперы Верди "Трудадур". * Uploaded by *MArhivist* on Jan 15, 2012

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERR_Q3OjA3s    Голос Родины, голос России (1967)* *   *
С. Гребенников, Н. Добронравов* 
Были годы горя и утрат,
Был в кольце блокады Ленинград…
Голос Родины, голос России
Над землею гремел, как набат. 
Я слышал твой голос, Родина,
Под обстрелом, в окопах, в огне:
«Не забывай о пройденном,
Помни о завтрашнем дне!» 
Я слышал твой голос сквозь тучи…
Шла усталая рота вперёд…
Солдат становится бесстрашным и могучим,
Когда его Россия позовёт. 
Наш народ — мыслитель и поэт.
Ярче звёзд открытий наших свет…
Голос Родины, голос России —
В чётких ритмах стихов и ракет. 
Я слышу твой голос, Родина,
Он как свет, он как солнце в окне:
«Не забывай о пройденном,
Думай о завтрашнем дне!» 
Мы слышим твой голос певучий,
Он нас всех за собою ведёт,
И ты становишься бесстрашным и могучим,
Когда тебя Россия позовёт. 
Алым звёздам верит шар земной,
Мы всегда за правду примем бой.
Голос Родины, голос России —
Это Ленина голос живой. 
Я слышу твой голос, Родина,
Он звучит, он пылает во мне:
«Не забывай о пройденном,
Помни о завтрашнем дне!» 
Пусть наша дорога все круче,
Мы сквозь грозы уходим в полёт —
Народ становится бесстрашным и могучим,
Когда его Отчизна позовёт!

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/zav.mp3   
Глядя на луч пурпурного заката 
Стояли мы на берегу Невы. 
Вы руку жали мне, промчался безвозвратно 
Тот сладкий миг, его забыли Вы. 
Вы руку жали мне, промчался безвозвратно 
Тот сладкий миг, его забыли Вы.  
До гроба Вы клялись любить поэта.
Боясь людей, боясь пустой молвы, 
Вы не исполнили священного обета, 
Свою любовь и ту забыли Вы. 
Вы не исполнили священного обета, 
Свою любовь и ту забыли Вы.  
Но смерть близка, близка моя могила, 
Когда умру, как тихий шум травы 
Мой голос прозвучит и скажет Вам уныло - 
Он Вас любил, его забыли Вы. 
Мой голос прозвучит и скажет Вам уныло - 
Он Вас любил, его забыли Вы.  
Забыли Вы...

----------


## Lampada

http://music.tonnel.ru/music/pesni/p...731_tonnel.mp3   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_afCC82jPA    *Метелинки*    _Я.А.Френкель - К.Я.Ваншенкин_  
Как в той старинной песенке, 
Как много дней назад, 
Метелинки, 
метелинки, 
Метелинки летят. 
Какое утро снежное, 
Какое слово нежное —  
Метелинки, метелинки, 
Метелинки летят.  
Все ровным светом залито, 
Все в блеске новизны. 
Мы так отвыкли за 
лето 
От этой белизны. 
Какие ветви хрупкие, 
Какие хлопья крупные,  
Все в блеске, все в блеске, 
Все в блеске новизны.  
И снова начинается, 
Как много дней назад, 
Едва лишь вспоминается  
Тот прежний снегопад. 
Какие руки теплые, 
Какие брови темные —  
Как много дней, как много дней, 
Как много дней назад.  
Взгляни в глаза мне пристально. 
Снежинку сдуй с губы. 
Метель нам в 
помощь призвана, 
А мы одной судьбы. 
Какие крыши белые, 
Какие взоры 
смелые, 
И мы одной, и мы одной, 
И мы одной судьбы. 
Как в той старинной песенке, 
Как много дней назад, 
Мы смотрим, как 
метелинки, 
Метелинки летят. 
Какое утро снежное, 
Какое слово нежное —  
Метелинки, метелинки, 
Метелинки летят.

----------


## Lampada

*http://music.tonnel.ru/music/pesni/p...159_tonnel.mp3*    *ТРИ МИНУТЫ МОЛЧАНИЯ "SOS!"*  
Стихи Наума Олева  
Есть на море закон,
Тот закон продиктован отчаяньем.
Замирает морзянки
Комариный трезвон:
Три минуты молчания,
Три минуты молчания...
Три минуты для тех,
Кто стихией сражен!  
Припев:
SOS! SOS!
И летит через все расстоянья
SOS! SOS!
Через штормы, тайфуны и снег...
Значит, гибнет корабль,
Если в эти минуты молчания
Вышел в эфир человек.  
Но однажды лишь раз
В тишину, три минуты хранимую,
Чей-то голос ворвался
Сквозь молчавший эфир:
- Это ложь! Я люблю тебя!
Ты поверь мне, любимая! -
Он кричал, словно звал
На подмогу весь мир!  
Припев:
SOS! SOS!
И летит через все расстоянья
SOS! SOS!
Через штормы, тайфуны и снег...
Значит, гибнет любовь,
Если в эти минуты молчания
Вышел в эфир человек.  
Все радисты земли,
Кто слыхал этот голос отчаянный,
Позывные в журналы
Не посмели вписать:
Ведь недаром же созданы
Три минуты молчания,
И любовь, как корабль, -
Ее надо спасать!  
Припев:
SOS! SOS!
И летит через все расстоянья
SOS! SOS!
Через штормы, тайфуны и снег...
Значит, гибнет любовь,
Если в эти минуты молчания
Вышел в эфир человек.  
Припев:
SOS! SOS!
Долетит через все расстоянья
SOS! SOS!
Через штормы, тайфуны и снег...
Не погибнет любовь,
Если в эти минуты молчания
Вышел в эфир человек.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by dremliuk75 on Feb 29, 2012 
Музыка А. Билаша, слова Д. Павличка.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by dremliuk75 on Feb 12, 2012  Музыка Г.Подельский, слова М.Рыльский.
_____________________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro7Qtb7dcA4  Uploaded by Bronisliva on Dec 24, 2010

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by dremliuk75 on Jan 27, 2012 
Муз. Б.Чистяков, сл. Р.Братунь

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by dremliuk75 on Feb 12, 2012  Слова Д.Луценко, музыка И.Шамо.   Тиха блакить над містом шумить
І падає цвіт вогнів на явори,
Де росли, де стрічались ми з тобою
В Наддніпрянські вечори. 
Там, де росли, де стрічались ми з тобою
В Наддніпрянські вечори! Радість зітхань, найперших кохань,
Як вогник мій завжди в душі горить. 
Я любов у житті знайшов з тобою
В Наддніпрянські вечори! В далях доріг любов я зберіг,
Проніс, як щастя цвіт, крізь всі вітри. 
І живуть, як пісні пливуть, у серці
Наддніпрянські вечори.
Завжди живуть, як пісні пливуть, у серці
Наддніпрянські вечори. Наддніпрянські вечори…
Наддніпрянські вечори…

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Гуляев Песня о тревожной молодости - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDmCkXhB58c Uploaded by seralex101 on Feb 17, 2012  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfEGIr6Cntc    Романс.   НО ЭТО ТОЛЬКО СОН  
Слова и музыка Л. Калишевского  *Мне снился сон* вчера, что ты меня ласкала,
От счастья плакал я, я так любил!
Но это только сон, чарующий и нежный.
И нет тебя со мной, я снова одинок! 
Мне снился сон вчера, что ты меня ласкала,
Что ты моя теперь, что любишь ты,
Но это только сон, чарующий и нежный,
И нет тебя со мной, я снова одинок.

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2982374.html 
20 минут из концерта

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *dremliuk75* on Apr 2, 2012   
Музыка Ю.Гуляева, слова В.Симоненка.  
Представлены репродукции картин В.А. Тропинина "Девушка-украинка в пейзаже", 
В.А. Тропинина "Золотошвейка",
 В.А. Тропинина "Девушка с горшком роз", 
К.Е. Маковского "Украинка",
 В.А. Тропинина "Украинская девушка с Подолья",
 И.Е. Репина "Украинка у плетня",
 К.Е. Маковского "Русская красавица".    *Ображайся  на  мене,  як  хочеш,*
Зневажай,  ненавидь  мене  -
Все  одно  я  люблю  твої  очі
І  волосся  твоє  сумне. 
Хай  досада  чи  гнів  жевріє,
Хай  до  сліз  я  тебе  озлю  -
Ти  для  мене  не  тільки  мрія,
Я  живою  себе  люблю. 
Для  кохання  в  нас  часу  мало,
Для  мовчання  -  у  нас  віки.
Все  віддав  би,  що  жить  осталось,
За  гарячий  дотик  руки. 
Влийся  сонцем  у  щиру  мову,
У  думок  моїх  течію  -
Я  люблю  твої  губи,  і  брови,
І  поставу,  і  вроду  твою. 
Ображайся  на  мене,  як  хочеш,
І  презирством  убий  мене  -
Все  одно  я  люблю  твої  очі
І  волосся  твоє  сумне.

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 13, 2012 by dremliuk75    
Украинская народная песня. 
Использованы репродукции картин М.И. Кривенко "Їхав козак на війноньку", Ю. Брандта "Прощання козака",
 А.П. Ляха "Максим Кривоніс в бою", а также репродукция вышитой картины неизвестного мастера "Тополя".    *﻿Їхав козак на війноньку,* сказав - прощай дівчинонько.
Прощай, дівчино, чорнобривонько, їду в чужу сторононьку.
Прощай, дівчино, чорнобривонько, їду в чужу сторононьку. 
Дайно дівчино хустину, може я в бою загину.
Темної ночі накриють очі, легше в могилі спочину. 
Дала дівчина хустину, козак в боюю загинув.
Гей, серед поля гнеться тополя, та й на козацьку могилу. 
Лихії люди насилу взяли нещасну дівчину.
А серед поля гнеться тополя, та й на стрілецьку могилу. 
Гнеться тополя додолу, вітер по ній повіває.
А в тій могилі син України вічним же сном спочиває.

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 7, 2012 by* pustinnik50*   *Смоленская дорога*Судьба твоя – Россия, 
Над речкою ветла. 
Смоленская дорога, 
Что к звездам привела.  
Смоленская дорога, 
Что к звездам привела. 
Мальчишечья улыбка 
Да мудрые слова.  
Судьба твоя – Россия 
Да путь, что ты открыл, 
Как будто ты из сказки 
На землю приходил.  
Все кажется – из сказки 
На землю приходил. 
У неба отпросился. 
Да отпуск кратким был.  
Судьба твоя – Россия 
Да звездные поля, 
Да свежая могила 
У древнего Кремля,  
Та ранняя могила 
У древнего Кремля. 
Да нежность всей России, 
Да песни соловья…  
Судьба твоя – Россия, 
И вьется вдаль, светла, 
Смоленская дорога, 
Что к звездам привела.  
Смоленская дорога, 
Что к звездам привела. 
Мальчишечья улыбка 
Да мужество орла.

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 18, 2012 by *pustinnik50*    
 Музыка О. Фельцман, слова В. Харитонов.*Приходи  * Города засыпают в положенный час.
В окнах света не видно почти.
И на всех языках повторяют сейчас:
Приходи, приходи, приходи, приходи...
Приходи! 
Где-то иней ложится, и падает снег,
Где-то льют проливные дожди.
Но надеждой живёт на Земле человек –
Приходи, приходи, приходи, приходи...
Приходи! 
И пускай далеко, дальше края Земли
Повели тебя нынче пути
Среди множества слов ты услышишь мои:
Приходи, приходи, приходи, приходи...
Приходи! 
Города засыпают в положенный час.
В окнах света не видно почти.
Но не спится сегодня кому-то из нас:
Приходи, приходи, приходи, приходи...
Приходи!
Приходи! Приходи! Приходи!

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CASvfYQuLWc   *Камінь сонця*  *Cлова:* _О. Коломієць     _  *Музика:* _Ігор Шамо    
Біжить хлопчисько, біжить крізь весни,
Не зна хлопчисько, що росте на серці 
Камінь сонця, камінь сонця
Камінь голубий, камінь голубий. 
Оглянувсь хлопець – навколо весни,
Одна із весен забирає серце. 
Камінь сонця, камінь сонця
Камінь голубий, камінь голубий 
Він все не бачить як проходять весни,
Посивілий в смутку все шукає камінь 
Камінь сонця, камінь сонця
Камінь голубий, камінь голубий_

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jul 16, 2012 by *dremliuk75* 
Муз. Альфреда Шнитке, сл. Александра Галича.
Фрагмент худ. фильма "Последний рейс "Альбатроса".  Песня советских разведчиков *Мы ушли, словно не были,* и следов не оставили, Мы в атаке не ранены, не убиты в бою: То ли в море уплыли мы, то ли в небе растаяли. Мы ушли на задание -  мы, как прежде, в строю. Всегда в строю.  Ничего не поделаешь: было время неласково, Над землею поруганной полыхала беда. Собирались мы наскоро и прощались мы наскоро, Уходили мы надолго, может быть, навсегда. Всё может быть.  Как прошли мы, как выжили в тех военных пожарищах, Мы и сами когда-нибудь не сумеем понять. Ах, как вспомнить хотели мы о друзьях и товарищах, Только нам не положено ни о чём вспоминать - Таков приказ. 
Над могилами нашими обелисков не ставили. Может, мы еще встретимся в нашем отчем краю. То ли в море уплыли мы, то ли в небе растаяли, Но, погибнув за Родину, мы - живые в строю. Всегда в строю.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jul 24, 2012 by *pustinnik50*  Из телеспектакля Центрального телевидения "Евгений Онегин".
 Музыка П. Чайковский, слова А. Пушкин.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *RadianskeKino2* on Mar 2, 2011  1 час 39 минут  Большой зал Московской консерватории 
Программа концерта 
Романсы Михаила Ивановича ГЛИНКИ 
01 К Молли (Н. Кукольник)
02 Скажи,зачем (С. Голицин)
03 Ах, ты ночь ли,ноченька (А. Дельвиг)
04 Я помню чудное мгновенье (А. Пушкин)
05 Признание (А. Пушкин)
06 Жаворонок ( Н. Кукольник)
07 Как сладко с тобою мне быть (П. Рындин)
08 К ней (А. Мицкевич / С.Голицин)
09 Гуде витер (В. Забила)
10 Победитель (В. Жуковский) 
Романсы Сергея Васильевича РАХМАНИНОВА 
11 Не пой, красавица (А. Пушкин)
12 Вчера мы встретились (Я. Полонский)
13 Все отнял у меня (Ф. Тютчев)
14 Не может быть (А. Майков)
15 О нет, молю, не уходи (Д. Мережковский)
16 Здесь хорошо (Г. Галина)
17 Отрывок из Мюссе (А. Апухтин)
18 Островок (П. Шелли / К. Бальмонт)
19 Весенние воды (Ф. Тютчев) 
На бис 
20 В крови горит огонь желанья (М. Глинка — А. Пушкин)
21 Я опять одинок (С. Рахманинов — Т. Шевченко / И. Бунин)
22 Не ветер, вея с высоты (Н. Римский-Корсаков — А. Толстой)
23 Ариозо Мизгиря из оперы «Снегурочка» (Н. Римский-Корсаков)
24 Фальшивая нота (А. Бородин)
25 Ария Роберта из оперы «Иоланта» (П. Чайковский)
26 Колокольчики мои (П. Булахов — А. Толстой)
27 Коль любить ( Р. Глиэр — А. Толстой) 
Партия фортепиано - *Розалия Трохман*

----------


## Lampada

Галіна Писаренко та Юрій Гуляєв у фінальній сцені опери П.Чайковського "Євгеній Онєгін"

----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 20, 2012 by *67maximo*v Виготовлено: "Укртелефільм" 2006
Сценарій та режисура: Олександра Пугач
Оператор: Юрій Гальченко
Текст читав: Сергій Джигурда

----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 14, 2012 by *dremliuk75* Музыка Ю.Гуляева, слова И.Бараха.  
В ролике представлены фото фарфоровых фигурок Джузеппе Армани

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-16.narod.ru/shainski/vm2.mp3   *Весёлый марш*  
Mузыка - Владимир Шаинский, слова - Владимир Харитонов 
Надо! 
Надо! 
Надо нам, ребята, 
Жизнь красивую прожить. 
Надо что-то важное, ребята, 
В нашей жизни совершить!  
Сама собою жизнь ведь не построится, 
Вода под камушек не потечёт. 
Нам на достигнутом не успокоиться 
И не снижать души своей полёт.  
А в небе радуга, как звонкий колокол. 
А небо синее глядит в глаза. 
Мечта нам видится не белым облаком, - 
Зарёй, летящею на парусах.  
А мы работаем, пускай устали мы, 
Но от усталости никто не хмур. 
Под вечер солнышку мы скажем на небе: 
Не уходило б ты на перекур.  
А нашим девушкам мы скажем: милые, 
Вы спойте ласково нам о любви. 
С горами сможем мы тягаться силою, 
Нам вдохновение даёте вы!  
Надо! 
Надо! 
Надо нам, ребята, 
Жизнь...

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/prg.mp3     *Прелестные глазки*  *(стихи: Генрих Гейне, перевод с немецкого:
Николай Добролюбов музыка: Петр Булахов)* 
У тебя есть алмазы и жемчуг –
Всё, что люди привыкли искать,
Да ещё есть прелестные глазки…
Милый друг, чего больше желать? 
Я на эти прелестные глазки
Выслал целую стройную рать
Звучных песен из жаркого сердца,
Милый друг, чего больше желать? 
Эти чудные глазки на сердце
Наложили мне страсти печать,
Ими, мой друг, меня ты сгубила,
Милый друг, чего больше желать?

----------


## Lampada

*Юрий Гуляев поёт романсы Сергея Рахманинова (БЗМК, 1973 г.)*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.moskva.fm/artist/юрий_гуляев/songs

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Юрий Гуляев - В ноги стелится трава-мурава - YouTube     _"Песня на стихи Юрия Рыбчинского, а музыку написал сам Юрий Гуляев. 
Очень красивая и глубокая песня.
Настоящая философская лирика, уровень почти недостижимый
для нынешних авторов."_

----------


## Lampada

Коли кружеляли сніжинки...

----------


## Lampada

Юрій Гуляєв виконує власну пісню на вірші Василя Симоненка у супроводі симфонічного оркестру Українського радіо, диригент Вадим Гнєдаш, 1963 рік ?  
Ображайся на мене, як хочеш,
Зневажай, ненавидь мене -
Все одно я люблю твої очі
І волосся твоє сумне. 
Хай досада чи гнів жевріє,
Хай до сліз я тебе озлю -
Ти для мене не тільки мрія,
Я живою тебе люблю. 
Для кохання в нас часу мало,
Для мовчання -- у нас віки.
Все віддав би, що жить осталось,
За гарячий дотик руки. 
Влийся сонцем у щиру мову,
У думок моїх течію -
Я люблю твої очі і брови,
І поставу, і вроду твою. 
Ображайся на мене, як хочеш,
І презирством убий мене -
Все одно я люблю твої очі
І волосся твоє сумне. 
Кадри з х/ф "Світи, моя зоре" (реж. А.Слісаренко, 1957)

----------


## Lampada

*Юрий Гуляев поёт романсы Сергея Рахманинова * (Начинать слушать в 10 минут от начала)

----------


## Lampada

* Небо над Рязанью (песня о Сергее Есенине)**Published on Sep 13, 2013 by dremliuk75 *  Муз. А.Черного, сл. М.Танича. Запись 1973 года.  
Небо над Рязанью,
Как над всей Россией,
Но не обижайтесь -
Чуточку синей.
А ещё в Рязани
Девушки красивей,
И по-над лугами
Песня послышней. 
Здесь один бедовый,
С синими глазами,
Пел однажды песню
Про любовь и грусть.
Ах, какая песня
Родом из Рязани!
Вся её Россия
Знает наизусть. 
Над Окою речкой
Слышен голос женский,
Повторяет песню
Тихая вода.
А придумал песню
Парень деревенский,
Думал - ненадолго
Вышло - навсегда.

----------


## Lampada

*Песня о песне* 
Слова В. ТИХОНОВА
Музыка Т. ХРЕННИКОВА 
Когда печаль души твоей коснется,
Когда разлука сердце обожжет,
Ты песню кликни, песня отзовется,
И песня вдруг, как милый друг, придет.
И любовь, и боль, и смертный бой —
Песня все пережила с тобой.
Если, умирая, можно петь,
Я хотел бы с песней умереть. 
Знакомый дом, березку золотую, —
Все обожгла военная пора,
Но ты хранишь, как память дорогую,
Простой напев, что пели мы вчера.
И любовь, и боль, и смертный бой —
Песня все пережила с тобой.
Если, умирая, можно петь,
Я хотел бы с песней умереть. 
Но ты прошел сквозь дым, и боль, и беды,
И отгремели грозные дела.
Ты все нашел в сиянии победы,
И песня в дом с тобой, как друг, вошла.
И любовь, и боль, и смертный бой —
Песня все пережила с тобой.
Если, умирая, можно петь,
Я хотел бы с песней умереть.

----------


## Lampada

Незабываемые голоса - Юрий Гуляев

----------


## Lampada

*Юрий Гуляев. Каватина Валентина*Ш.Гуно, опера "Фауст". 
Запись с концерта.  Бог всесильный, бог любви!  Ты внемли мольбе моей:  я за сестру тебя молю,  сжалься, сжалься ты над ней.  Ты охраняй ее от зла, от искушения  и в царство введи свое, введи своим путем,  и в царство ты свое введи ее святым путем.  Да, в кровавой борьбе в час сраженья,  клянусь, буду первым я в первых рядах!  Но если судьба так решила, я умру,  покрытый славой, за отчизну паду.  Но в самый час кончины  буду я за тебя молиться,  сестра моя дорогая!  Бог всесильный, бог любви,  ты внемли мольбе моей:  я за сестру тебя молю,  сжалься, сжалься ты над ней  и охрани ее ты от бед,  о боже милосердный, спаси ее!

----------


## Lampada

Published on Mar 10, 2014 by Бешеный Карпыч  *Не велят Маше за реченьку ходить*  *(русская народная песня)* 
Не велят Маше за ре… за реченьку ходить,
Не велят Маше моло… ах, молодчика любить,
Ах, молодчика любить. 
А молодчик-то люби… любитель дорогой,
Он не чувствует любо… ох, любови никакой,
Ох, любови никакой. 
Какова любовь на све… на свете горюча:
Стоит Машенька, запла… ох, заплаканы глаза,
Ох, заплаканы глаза. 
Призатертые кисе… кисейны рукава.
Знать, на Машеньку побе… ох, победушка была,
Ох, победушка была. 
Знать на Машеньку побе… победушка пришла;
Видно, Машеньку брани… эх, бранили за дружка,
Эх, бранили за дружка.

----------


## Lampada

*ПРОХОДИТ ВСЁ* 
Музыка С. Рахманинова
Слова Д. Ратгауза   Проходит все, и нет к нему возврата.
Жизнь мчится вдаль, мгновения быстрей.
Где звуки слов, звучавших нам когда-то?
Где свет зари, нас озарявших дней? 
Расцвел цветок, а завтра он увянет,
Горит огонь, чтоб вскоре отгореть…
Идет волна, над ней другая встанет…
Я не могу веселых песен петь!

----------


## Lampada

*Письмо к К.С.Станиславскому*Музыка, слова - С. Рахманинов.

----------


## Lampada

* "Как мне больно "*Музыка С. Рахманинова
Слова Г. Галиной 
Как мне больно,
Как хочется жить…
Как свежа и душиста весна!
Нет! не в силах я сердце убить
В эту ночь голубую без сна.
Хоть бы старость пришла поскорей,
Хоть бы иней в кудрях заблестел,
Чтоб не пел для меня соловей,
Чтобы лес для меня не шумел,
Чтобы песнь не рвалась из души
Сквозь сирени в широкую даль,
Чтобы не было в этой тиши
Мне чего-то мучительно жаль! 
1902

----------


## Lampada

*Ты помнишь ли вечер...*Ты помнишь ли вечер, как море шумело,
В шиповнике пел соловей,
Душистые ветки акации белой
Качались на шляпе твоей? 
Меж камней, обросших густым виноградом,
Дорога была так узка;
В молчанье над морем мы ехали рядом,
С рукою сходилась рука. 
Ты так на седле нагибалась красиво,
Ты алый шиповник рвала,
Буланой лошадки косматую гриву
С любовью ты им убрала; 
Одежды твоей непослушные складки
Цеплялись за ветви, а ты
Беспечно смеялась — цветы на лошадке,
В руках и на шляпе цветы! 
Ты помнишь ли рёв дождевого потока
И пену и брызги кругом;
И как наше горе казалось далёко,
И как мы забыли о нём!

----------


## Lampada

*Каватина Фигаро из оперы "Севильский цирюльник"*

----------


## Lampada

Стихи - Сергей Есенин
Музыка - Юрий Гуляев   Дорогая, сядем рядом,
Поглядим в глаза друг другу.
Я хочу под кротким взглядом
Слушать чувственную вьюгу. Это золото осенье,
Эта прядь волос белесых —
Все явилось, как спасенье
Беспокойного повесы. Я давно мой край оставил,
Где цветут луга и чащи.
В городской и горькой славе
Я хотел прожить пропащим. Я хотел, чтоб сердце глуше
Вспоминало сад и лето,
Где под музыку лягушек
Я растил себя поэтом.  Там теперь такая ж осень...
Клен и липы, в окна комнат
Ветки лапами забросив,
Ищут тех, которых помнят. Их давно уж нет на свете.
Месяц на простом погосте
На крестах лучами метит,
Что и мы придем к ним в гости, Что и мы, отжив тревоги,
Перейдем под эти кущи.
Все волнистые дороги
Только радость льют живущим. Дорогая, сядь же рядом,
Поглядим в глаза друг другу.
Я хочу под кротким взглядом
Слушать чувственную вьюгу.  _9 октября 1923_

----------


## Lampada

Каватина Фигаро (неизвестная запись)

----------


## Lampada

Абсолютный слух. Три баритона.   Published on Aug 30, 2015   _Знаменитых баритонов, в том числе и среди русских исполнителей, было много. 
В отличие от теноров, они не часто становились кумирами публики. 
Георг Отс, Муслим Магомаев, Юрий Гуляев - великие баритоны._

----------


## Lampada

*Юрий Гуляев / Gulyaev - Il ballen (VERDI "Trovatore")*  
Из комментариев:  Detsima 3 years ago Какое прекрасное исполнение. Когда теперь ещё такое чудо родится...    TIMELESS TREASURES 2 years ago Maestro Gulyaev easily overcomes the daunting technical difficulties of thismost magnificent and iconic Verdi baritone aria to turn in a performance ofinsightful drama, superlative sound, individualistic phrasing and consummateartistry!  Added to my Favorites with blissful delight!  Spasibo!  A true treasure!

----------


## Lampada

Юрій Гуляєв Монолог Богдана Ukrainian opera

----------


## Lampada

Юрій Гуляєв - арія Максима - from ukrainian opera Arsenal

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Гуляев ИЗБРАННОЕ - Yuri Gulyaev TRIBUTE     MUSIC FOR ALL TIMES

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Гуляев.  Рассказы близких и друзей

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Гуляев - о нём, его песни

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Гуляев  
Пока я помню, я живу

----------


## Lampada

_Только теперь..._

----------


## Lampada

Муз. А.Петрова, сл. М.Лисянского.   Сердце мое горит

----------


## Lampada

Катари

----------


## Lampada

Последний десант  Музыка: Владлен Махлянкин Слова: Сергей Гребенников  Исполнитель: Юрий Гуляев  Морская пехота идет по волнам, Десант в полосатых тельняшках Пролив застилает горячий туман, Бушлаты у всех нараспашку  Бой идет, бой идет, Бой идет, бой идет, В небе бурь горящих строчки Родина, Родина И море за спиной - Это самое в жизни главное, Это самое святое и точка  Вода закипает от взрывов глухих И пули летают, как осы… Никто не нарушит традиций морских Сражаются насмерть матросы.  Бой идет, бой идет, Бой идет, бой идет, В небе бурь горящих строчки Родина, Родина И море за спиной - Это самое в жизни главное, Это самое святое и точка  Моряк в бескозырке поднялся с колен И рану рукой зажимая, Он громко воскликнул: "Даешь Эльтиген!", В последнюю схватку бросаясь.  Бой идет... Бой идет..., В небе бурь горящих строчки Родина, Родина И море за спиной - Это самое в жизни главное, Это самое святое и точка  Одетые в бронзу, герои стоят Их жизнь была песней, поверьте! Над морем огромные звезды горят, Как души ушедших в бессмертье  Бой идет, бой идет, Бой идет, бой идет, В небе бурь горящих строчки Родина, Родина И море за спиной - Это самое в жизни главное, Это самое святое и точка Родина...

----------


## Lampada

Из фильма-концерта "Необычный рейс". Укртелефильм. Музыка - Ю. Гуляев, слова - М. Лисянский.  _Только теперь..._

----------

